# Troop Humidor Raffle, Plus Lots of Prizes!!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Here's the second round of troop donations, this time with a confusing yet simple raffle system!

There will be three separate raffles at three separate buy in levels. All raffles will be run at the same time, the drawings will be staggered and the dates will be set later, though one will be first, two will be second and three will be last with the grand prize, Ed's troop humidor!

First Raffle:
To enter send $20 worth of Goodies for the troop's, plus $10 cash or $30 cash, payable via cash, check, money order or Poopal. Addresses are at the end of this post.Goodies can include candy,jerky,playing cards,or other useful items. Stuff individually wrapped and that doesn't melt easy! 

Prizes are:
A one of a kind autographed box of Tatuaje Red Tubo Cigars saying "Thanks for supporting the troops" signed by Pete Johnson. Donated by shuckins.
Plus a set of four bead containers and a custom made wood ashtray donated by cubicdissection.
When we sell 30 tickets we will add a third prize and maybe a fourth that you will be very happy with!!!
All donators will be entered into the raffle to be drawn in April 3rd at 7:00pm PST.

Second Raffle:
To enter send $50 worth of goodies or cigars or a combination of the two for the troop's, plus $10 cash or $60 cash, payable via cash, check, money order or Poopal. Addresses are at the end of this post.Cigars should be of the quality that you would smoke yourself.

Prizes are:
A one of a kind autographed box of Tatuaje Black Tubo Cigars saying "Thanks for supporting the troops" signed by Pete Johnson. Donated by shuckins.
Plus a Carlos Arturo Fuente Story Gift Set donated by me.
All donators for this contest will also automatically get a Signed copy of the Fuente Story book signed by Both Mr. Fuente Senior and Junior while supplies last,so don't wait until the last minute to send your donations!! Donated by Tampa Sweetehearts.
When we sell 15 tickets we will add these prizes:
A box of Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos.
Plus a set of four bead containers and a custom made wood ashtray donated by cubicdissection.
And maybe a couple of surprises!

Third Raffle:
To enter send $100 worth of goodies or cigars or a combination of the two for the troop's, plus $10 cash or $110 cash, payable via cash, check, money order or Poopal. Addresses are at the end of this post. Cigars should be of the quality that you would smoke yourself.

Prizes are:
A one of a kind autographed box of LA Riqueza Churchill Cigars (these are a new release and not availabe everywhere yet) saying "Thanks for supporting the troops" signed by Pete Johnson. Donated by shuckins.
Plus an Carlos Arturo Fuente Story Gift Set donated by me.
Plus a set of four bead containers and a custom made wood ashtray donated by cubicdissection.
Plus a box of Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos.
And maybe a couple of surprises!
Donators will also automatically get a Signed copy of the Fuente Story book signed by Both Mr. Fuente Senior and Junior, while supplies last,so don't wait until the last minute to send your donations!! Donated by Tampa Sweetehearts.
When we sell 15 tickets we will include:
The Grand Prize:
A custom made troop humidor made by Ed @ waxing moon woodworking (it is beautiful) Ed is waiting for the winner to customize the interior to their need as far as tray's ect. Donated By Waxing Wood or Ed.

The Autographed Fuente books are limited to the first 24 entries for contest's two and three!
So don't wait too to long to enter or you'll miss out on a great freebie prize!!

Tickets are only good for the contest entered and each ticket may only be used once and will not be reused except for the grand prize when all tickets in the third contest will be re-added for this drawing You may enter as many contests as you want as many times as you want.

The drawing for contests two and three will be finished by May 8th. Your donation must be received before the drawing!! Don't dilly dally, you may not get a chance to participate.

I will announce the drawing for contests two and three one week before they end in this thread and in a separate thread in charitable contributions. Please pass the word to your friends who may not read this section.

Also when mailing items, goodies, money, please list your puff handle return address (for prizes) and exactly which contests you are entering and how! Thanks!

Please send all donations to.
Dave Bonnette
PO Box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009
Poopay to [email protected]

I want to Thank the Following for their contributions to this great cause!!!!
Shuckins-Special shout out to SkinsFanLarry for getting the autograph's!!
Bob at Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos 
Cubicdissection
Ferry and DeGiri Cigars
Ed at Waxing Moon
Tampa Sweethearts
Heartfelt industries


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Count me in....

Thank you for all your hard work on this Dave!

Thanks also to everyone who donated prizes, several fellow puffers on the list!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> Count me in....
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work on this Dave!
> 
> Thanks also to everyone who donated prizes, several fellow puffers on the list!


Thanks Bro!

ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a quick note that the ashtrays will be made from a different wood. Not sure what it will be yet, but it will be something nice, heavy and exotic.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests!

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

You know me, I'm in for 1 and 2. I can't do 3 yet (little low on inventory/cash), but maybe I'll be able to get in on 3 later. Thanks again for doing all of this Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris aka Magnate paid in full for level #2 in our troop raffle.

Thanks Everyone!:rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jesse aka jessejava187 has paid in full for #3
Thanks
Jesse!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bump!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> bump!


Thanks for the bump. am surprised more people are not buying into the 1st drawing which isn't that far off and is only $30 bucks. The extra prizes if we hit the number are as nice as the main prize have you ever known Ron or I to be cheap on cigars and stuff?

Come on people get cooking so we can get this going.

Thanks :usa2:

That sounded like begging sorry, I just want more and more for them, I can't wait til we hit 50 boxes sent then 100 and I think we can hit 100 plus by the end of the year! So please if I ever sound like a beggar or impatient, forgive me it's passion, disguised by my poor writing skills. 
Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jon aka Amlique has paid in full for # 2 and # 3

Thanks Jon!!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

On its way. DC: 03093220000052973162


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
Put me in for 1+2
Package to go out Friday


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guy's!!!! For record keeping purposes I can't post until I get the boxes but no worries. I get confused easily and I use this thread to keep a balance sheet.

Thanks Guy's

dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump: :u


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay lets get serious about these raffles, I'm ready as soon as I get Ed's humidor I will have 2 54 quart coolers free and this bad boy a 150 something cooler, so finally I can separate mine from the troops. $81 delivered gonna build a couple shelves and tie all 3 in together for the troops stuff!

Along with several drawer-ed units for the goodies we be good to go!!!! 

So lets make this raffle one we will remember, Thanks to all who have are going to and also to those that would but can't afford too! :director: Hope this doesn't bomb!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Couple weeks & I should be in for all 3, mortgage is due first, Awesome contest for a supertasticalymegafantastic cause!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for all 3 contests.

Thanks Scott!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Richard aka Minicooper paid in full for #1 and #2

Thanks Richard!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Arnie aka Arnie paid in full for #1,2 and 3

Thanks Arnie


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Update and also make it clear only one book per person! I didn't if I point that out.

Contest so far

#1 has six entries

#2 has 7 entries

#3 has 6 entries

So that's 13 books accounted for so far! 

Thanks All and also a question any of you BOTL in Countries other than the U.S. Mind if I wait to mail the books until after the contests to save on shipping in case you win more????????????

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Brad aka KetherInMalkuth Paid in full for #1, 2 and 3

Thanks Brad!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jesse aka f***king F***er paid for #1 and 2

Thanks Jesse!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sean Aka Wild7 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3

Thanks Sean!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Friends
Things are going well, Thanks

Update for my records. 

as of today 3-14-2010

We have 12 qualified for books. several have pledged but please understand I have to go by the OP and count what has arrived first. It's only fair.

Thank You!

Dave

I posted these in another thread but think there neat so, what do ya think?


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Dave, I will have my box in the mail to you tomorrow!
It was great to meet you yesterday at the Washington herf.
Vinnie


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Friends
> Things are going well, Thanks
> 
> Update for my records.
> ...


these look (almost) to good to smoke !!
great idea dave !! :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Marc aka (iMarc) has paid in full for #2

Thanks Marc!!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Terri aka FollyRocks has paid in full for #1 and 2

Thanks Terri

You Rock!


Dave


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Al aka asmartbull has paid in full for # 1 and 2

Thanks Al


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Andew aka andrew s has paid in full for #3

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Russell (Mar 16, 2010)

Dave, i would like to donate/get in on the raffle. #3 spot. Ill get with jesse maybe we could swing by this weekend and drop off stuff.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Russell said:


> Dave, i would like to donate/get in on the raffle. #3 spot. Ill get with jesse maybe we could swing by this weekend and drop off stuff.


Sounds good Russell.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just testing this post/thread for ya, Dave.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks balylock, I can see the new posts under the new posts tab, but when im in the thread i see just last nights


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah what happened to all shuckins posts from earlier?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

cummins2500hd said:


> yeah what happened to all shuckins posts from earlier?


Aren't they in this thread?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...88-troop-humidor-raffle-plus-lots-prizes.html


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

cummins2500hd said:


> yeah what happened to all shuckins posts from earlier?


they're in the troop raffle contest thread...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry everyone, i now see its 2 diff threads, I cant belive I didnt notice, Im a dumbass, they do both look the same


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Sorry everyone, i now see its 2 diff threads, I cant belive I didnt notice, Im a dumbass, they do both look the same


:deadhorse:looks like i did the same thing:help::deadhorse:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

You had me "scramblin' around" trying to figure it out too. 

Glad it's all "good' now!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> You had me "scramblin' around" trying to figure it out too.
> 
> Glad it's all "good' now!


Sorry Dave!
I kick Jesse's ass or take his Paris doll away or something harsh.

Sorry Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

1.	ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests 
2.	CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests
3.	Chris aka Magnate paid in full for level #2
4.	Jesse aka jessejava187 has paid in full for #3 
5.	Jon aka Amlique has paid in full for # 2 and # 3 
6.	Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for all 3 contests
7.	Richard aka Minicooper paid in full for #1 and #2
8.	Arnie aka Arnie paid in full for #1,2 and 3 
9.	Brad aka KetherInMalkuth Paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
10.	Jesse aka jessejave187 paid in full for 1 and 2
11.	Sean Aka Wild7 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
12.	Marc aka (iMarc) has paid in full for #2
13.	Terri aka FollyRocks has paid in full for #1 and 2
14.	Al aka asmartbull has paid in full for # 1 and 2
15.	Andew aka andrew s has paid in full for #3
16.	Joe aka deep has paid in full for #3
17.	. Vinnie aka Vinnie has paid in full for #3
18.	Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for # 3 and get a draw tool from Dave
As of 3-3-17 8:20 pm
1.	= 10 Entries
2.	= 13 Entries
3.	= 12 Entries
So with only one book per person that gives us 16 books spoken for.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So there is where we are so far, not bad huh, Thanks Guy's!

Watch this and tell me they don't deserve a cigar break!

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/obamaswar/view/


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Before work bump!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jesse aka Jessejava187 paid in full for #3

Thanks Jesse!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Russell aka Russell paid in full for #3

Thanks Russell


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll play this box of Montecristo half coronas from 05 to the next person to join all three contests at the same time, I've had these myself for five years. Or if you prefer an unopened box!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Also all prizes will be drawn by a random number generator the Great BOTL doing the drawing is someone you all Know, Love and trust Completely. 

sneaky bump. LOL


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

wow very nice Dave

and very tempting


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I sent my entry for all three in earlier this morning. If that puts me in line for the Monte Cristos I would ask you to add them to one of the prize pools to sweeten the pot.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's 

Andrew aka flux paid in full for #2

Thanks Andrew


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a letter from CPT Joe also check out the troop picture section for new pics.

Attached are a few pictures (with the banner) and one of me and my
NCO's smoking outside. You'd be suprised how difficult it is to round
up a large group of soldiers in the middle of the day (with everyone
doing various tasks). I still have the banner so I'll bring it to a
formation or gathering next time we have one so I can get more
soldiers in the pic, but hopefully you can post these on the forum for
now. Also, I recieved 2 boxes you sent and, as usual, they were
amazing. We like the Maxim magizine addition, very nice. Ironically,
they were both taken by a couple female offiers who work next to me
before any of my guys could read them. We now have to wait for the
ladies to finish reading before we can have them back. As for the
cigars, they are great. I've passed out some of the lighters and I
bought some butane at the Iraqi shop. The PX actually does not sell
butane, but the local vendors do so it's all good. A can of butane
was about $2 and it was the size of a spray paint can (much cheaper
than in the USA). Thank for those, they really help, especially in
windy Iraq because sandstorm or no, we're still smoking a cigar.
I also spoke with some female soldiers (specifically junior enlisted
soldiers) and I gathered a list of female specific items for care
packages. Below is a direct list, without edit, of what the ladies
told me:

-Chocolate
-Jelly Beans
-"Girly" body wash
-Scented Lotion
-Tampons
-Women's magizines (Glamor, Cosmo, Womans Health, People, and other
gossip magizines)
-Hair Clips and Hair Ties (neutral colors)
-Clear or Neutral nail polish (light pink or beige, etc)
-nail files
-Pumise Stone / Foot care products
-Luffas (or shower sponge type things)
-Face Cleaner

I hope that helps. All the women I talked to were excited that I
asked as most care packages are male-oriented. It means a lot to them
that people remember that women serve too! Honestly, I can't thank
you enough. If there's anything else I can do (if you want more
patches, Iraqi money, etc) please let me know. I have no idea if you
can get patches out to some of the other guys on the forum, but if so
I can probably get abotu 10-15 more from the Supply room and send them
to you. Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Great update, Dave.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW!!! Dave and everyone involved in this...this is amazing!!! I am in complete awe at the thoughtfulness and selflessness displayed by everyone here. How can there be so many awesome people in one place...makes me realy happy I joined this site!!! 
I just saw a movie called "Hurt Locker"...Im sure you have all seen it, but it really changed my mind about what is going on in the middle east with our troops. They put there lives on the line everyday, without consideration or second thought about it and it blows my mind!!! How can our government be so arrogant, nieve and ignorant all at the sametime??? 
Dave, you are a true "hero" in my book, as are all of you guys and gals here doin this, and I commend you. There is still hope for us yet I guess!!! I will do whatever is in my power to donate to this cause, it may not be much, but it will make someone happier for a few hours or days!! Thank you Dave and PUFF for being so damn cool!!! God Bless all of YOU!!!

Peace

- D


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks David
I am no hero, I am just a fat middle aged guy with puff's help sending boxes to hero's!

added to the needs list guy's with wifes and GF's

-Chocolate
-Jelly Beans
-"Girly" body wash
-Scented Lotion
-Tampons
-Women's magizines (Glamor, Cosmo, Womans Health, People, and other
gossip magizines)
-Hair Clips and Hair Ties (neutral colors)
-Clear or Neutral nail polish (light pink or beige, etc)
-nail files
-Pumise Stone / Foot care products
-Luffas (or shower sponge type things)
-Face Cleaner


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenady said:


> I sent my entry for all three in earlier this morning. If that puts me in line for the Monte Cristos I would ask you to add them to one of the prize pools to sweeten the pot.


Done Jim
Thanks bro!
Jim aka Jenady paid in full for #'s 1, 2 and 3

Thanks Jim


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i got some more stuff lined up to give away this weekend,including a super secret mystery something for the first person to enter all 3 raffles.
i can't tell you what it is because...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We just did a sneak drawing, I offered a box of Montes half corona's to the first person to enter all three and Jenady or we know him as Retired Jim won and graciously offered them back to the prize pool so by randon number generator***********Drum Roll*************

The winner is Brad aka KetherInMalkuthhe wins this nice bos of short smoke from my personal stash from 2005 enjoy Brad and thanks for your support bro!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i got some more stuff lined up to give away this weekend,including a super secret mystery something for the first person to enter all 3 raffles.
> i can't tell you what it is because...


Super secret or super super secret? very cool Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These items officially qualify as needed if your wife's and GF's want to help? Shout out to magnates GF and Chris for bringing this to out attention! Thanks Chris and GF.

Chocolate
-Jelly Beans
-"Girly" body wash
-Scented Lotion
-Tampons
-Women's magizines (Glamor, Cosmo, Womans Health, People, and other
gossip magizines)
-Hair Clips and Hair Ties (neutral colors)
-Clear or Neutral nail polish (light pink or beige, etc)
-nail files
-Pumise Stone / Foot care products
-Luffas (or shower sponge type things)
-Face Cleaner


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Andrew aka Andrew S paid in full for #1

Thanks Andrew!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Books on the move!  and Brads box of Montes aka KetherInMalkuthhe 

0308 2040 0000 7709 1544
0308 2040 0000 7709 1537
0308 2040 0000 7709 1520
0308 2040 0000 7709 1513
0308 2040 0000 7709 1506
0308 2040 0000 7709 1490
0308 2040 0000 7709 1483
0308 2040 0000 7709 1476
0308 2040 0000 7709 1452
0309 3220 0000 3194 6927
0309 3220 0000 3194 7221
0309 3220 0000 3194 7214
0309 3220 0000 3194 7207
0309 3220 0000 3194 7191


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

andrew s said:


> Alright I'm going to help out with a little incentive like shuckins and smelvis has done.
> 
> The next person to enter raffle #2 I will send out a fiver of A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Naturals.


Damn Andrew still no takers?

Maybe I'll sweeten the deal Along with Andrews generous offer of raffle #2 if someone joins #1 and #3 as well I will send a smelvis bomb of stuff you are not suppose to have, No pledges payment must be in hand to qualify!!

So that means join all 3 contest and Andrew will send you a fiver of A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Naturals. And I will Bomb you with something you are not suppose to have!!

Thanks Andrew!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> So that means join all 3 contest and Andrew will send you a fiver of A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Naturals. And I will Bomb you with something you are not suppose to have!!


you gotta quit doing this....check yer pp.

I dont know how your gonna send me an 18 yo blonde though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> you gotta quit doing this....check yer pp.
> 
> I dont know how your gonna send me an 18 yo blonde though.


What a guy Terry Thanks!!

Terry aka ejgarnut paid in full for #1, 2 and 3

Thanks Terry


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Dave aka Blaylock.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Terry I will get them out on Tuesday.

Thanks for supporting the troops.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Got some women's and unisex goodies here ready to go out in a day or so, the wife is going to add some other women's goodies for them and I have a box of Arganese ML3s to add in. Not sure what the total will be, I guess I'll have to figure that out when it's done.

10 - Shower puffs
10 - Nail polish
10 - travel q-tips
10 - Pedicure sets
10 - Bags of Individually wrapped Jelly beans
60 - Hair ties
7 lb bag of hard candy
12 - packs of playing cards
36 - Bags of choc chip cookies
100 - Slim Jims
48 - Bags of peanuts
24 - bags of Sweet & Salty trail mix
Tampons
Facial cleansing wipes









__________________


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's


Chris Aka Magnate paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 

Thanks Chris


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David aka dajones paid for #1 and 3

Thanks David


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Update

1. ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests 
2. CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests
3. Chris aka Magnate paid in full for level #2
4. Jesse aka jessejava187 has paid in full for #3 
5. Jon aka Amlique has paid in full for # 2 and # 3 
6. Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for all 3 contests
7. Richard aka Minicooper paid in full for #1 and #2
8. Arnie aka Arnie paid in full for #1,2 and 3 
9. Brad aka KetherInMalkuth Paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
10. Jesse aka jessejave187 paid in full for 1 and 2
11. Sean Aka Wild7 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
12. Marc aka (iMarc) has paid in full for #2
13. Terri aka FollyRocks has paid in full for #1 and 2
14. Al aka asmartbull has paid in full for # 1 and 2
15. Andew aka andrew s has paid in full for #3
16. Joe aka deep has paid in full for #3
17. . Vinnie aka Vinnie has paid in full for #3
18. Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for # 3 and get a draw tool from Dave
19. Jesse aka Jessejava187 paid in full for #3
20. Russell aka Russell paid in full for #3
21. Andrew aka flux paid in full for #2
22. Jim aka Jenady paid in full for #'s 1, 2 and 3
23. Andrew aka Andrew S paid in full for #1
24. Terry aka ejgarnut paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
25. Chris Aka Magnate paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
26. David aka dajones paid for #1 and 3

As of 3-21-10 8:45 pm
1. = 16 Entries
2. = 18 Entries
3. = 18 Entries
So with only one book per person that gives us 21 books spoken for. That's 3 left!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Update
> 
> 1. ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests
> 2. CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests
> ...


Hey Dave, don't send me a 2nd book... Don't know if you counted me twice, but I'm on the list twice...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't for the books bro, didn't you say to hold your book for another raffle?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I didn't for the books bro, didn't you say to hold your book for another raffle?


LOL! I don't know if you're screwing with me, or if I really said that! :doh:

There was something else you told me though... :tape2:

EDIT: I remember, and you are screwing with me! That was the frame idea. Which's I'm totally in for.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff aka commonsenseman paid for #1

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Magnate said:


> LOL! I don't know if you're screwing with me, or if I really said that! :doh:
> 
> There was something else you told me though... :tape2:
> 
> EDIT: I remember, and you are screwing with me! That was the frame idea. Which's I'm totally in for.


After further discussion, maybe I'm crazy.

It's certainly better off drawing in more troop supplies! :biggrin1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Hey Dave, don't send me a 2nd book... Don't know if you counted me twice, but I'm on the list twice...


So is quite a few other people Chris?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I didn't for the books bro, didn't you say to hold your book for another raffle?


ahem....

man shuckins is right about your alzheimers lol....

j/k but yeh it was me


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> ahem....
> 
> man shuckins is right about your alzheimers lol....
> 
> j/k but yeh it was me


Crap now I can't give Chris Shit. It would have lasted forever too!

Sorry Chris and I could have handed you the stuff yesterday while we were smoking, dangit!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Crap now I can't give Chris Shit. It would have lasted forever too!
> 
> Sorry Chris and I could have handed you the stuff yesterday while we were smoking, dangit!!!


PHEW!!!

No worries, don't pay for more postage... just bring it along to the herf on 4/10!! Hope you can make it!! :usa:

Ok, enough banter!! Let's see some more donations!! :focus:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright time for some more bribery and corruption, everybody who has more than 4 entries in any category of the raffle will go in the draw to win a bonus 10 cigar sampler from the land down under. All 4 entries must be confirmed by Dave on the day of the first drawing which I think is April 3rd. 
PM me for more details if required.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice Scott! Intercontinental enticements!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Crap now I can't give Chris Shit. It would have lasted forever too!


lol....no reason to stop now haha

Hey Scott wtg dude - you Aussies are kickin butt!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave it looks like a typo for my entries. It should be 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Dave it looks like a typo for my entries. It should be 1, 2, and 3.


Fixed it Jim Thanks

Might as well take this time to Announce Jim donated a Nubber that will be added to either #2 or 3 whichever sells more probably.

Thanks Jim


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I believe it should be added to number 3 even though I might enter #2 before this whole thing is over.

Those things look great, I've been in need of one with some of the great cigars I've smoked recently.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

This is booty received for early sign-up, :thumb:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Aye...more early signup booty here too...










very cool!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Matt aka cummins2500hd paid for #2

Thanks Matt


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Brad aka KetherInMalkuth

paid in full for # 2
2
3
3

That's right 2 times raffle 2 and 2 times raffle 3

Thanks a huge bunch to you and you wife Brad!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Don aka dj1340 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3

Thanks Don!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bradley aka bn087 paid for #2

Thanks Bradley!!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

D/c 9405 5036 9930 0183 3078 41


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave offered up a nice enticement for entering the raffles, how could I refuse??

Thank you so much bro!!

That Punch on the left looks like it needs to be fired up soon...whadya think?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave aka CajunMaduro has paid in full for #1, 2 and 3

Thanks

Dave


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
Got the book and cigars last night.
Thanks Much,,,,will post pics as soon as my
camera decides to start working again....

Much Appreciated


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Dave offered up a nice enticement for entering the raffles, how could I refuse??
> 
> Thank you so much bro!!
> 
> That Punch on the left looks like it needs to be fired up soon...whadya think?


I say, burn that mother down !!! :ss


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1

Thanks Warren


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff aka commonsenseman paid for #1

Thanks Jeff

Edited already posted earlier! and counted!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sean aka Wild7 paid for #1

Thanks Sean


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Update 3-27-10* Calling us out of books!!!!*

1.ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests 
2.CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests
3.Chris aka Magnate paid in full for level #2
4.Jesse aka jessejava187 has paid in full for #3 
5.Jon aka Amlique has paid in full for # 2 and # 3 
6.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for all 3 contests
7.Richard aka Minicooper paid in full for #1 and #2
8.Arnie aka Arnie paid in full for #1,2 and 3 
9.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth Paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
10.Jesse aka jessejave187 paid in full for 1 and 2
11.Sean Aka Wild7 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
12.Marc aka (iMarc) has paid in full for #2
13.Terri aka FollyRocks has paid in full for #1 and 2
14.Al aka asmartbull has paid in full for # 1 and 2
15.Andew aka andrew s has paid in full for #3
16.Joe aka deep has paid in full for #3
17.. Vinnie aka Vinnie has paid in full for #3
18.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for # 3 and get a draw tool from Dave
19.Jesse aka Jessejava187 paid in full for #3
20.Russell aka Russell paid in full for #3
21.Andrew aka flux paid in full for #2
22.Jim aka Jenady paid in full for #'s 1, 2 and 3
23.Andrew aka Andrew S paid in full for #1
24.Terry aka ejgarnut paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
25.Chris Aka Magnate paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
26.David aka dajones paid for #1 and 3
27.Jeff aka commonsenseman paid for #1
28.Matt aka cummins2500hd paid for #2
29.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
30.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
31.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
32.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
33.Don aka dj1340 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
34.Bradley aka bn087 paid for #2
35.Dave aka CajunMaduro has paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
36.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
37.Sean aka Wild7 paid for #1
38.Robert aka ROB968323 paid in full for #3

As of 3-21-10 8:45 pm
1.= 20 Entries
2.= 23 Entries
3.= 23 Entries
* Calling us out of books sorry!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Eric Aka ekengland07 Is paid in full for #3 thanks to Kyms contest

Thank you Both


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka Magicseven has paid for #1

Thanks Scott


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump with a friendly reminder the items being sent by mail need to be here before the drawings to be fair. eace:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

My brother still has my camera, but I wanted to let people know that I received the Fuente book, a troop cigar and another for early participation!

People, get your entries/donations in! Next person to join 2 levels will get my Fuente book (read, but still in good condition) and a couple of cigars from me.

Support our troops!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Bump with a friendly reminder the items being sent by mail need to be here before the drawings to be fair. eace:


What is the schedule?

My troopidors should be en route to you NLT Thursday!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Dave,

Just want to let you know that I am nubbing the Srintil you sent with my book. This is a very interesting cigar. I am having a good time with it.

Thanks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dajones said:


> What is the schedule?
> 
> My troopidors should be en route to you NLT Thursday!


You paid for one in cash so no worries, that raffles is the 3rd at 7:00 pm

It's just the guy's sending stuff for raffle one that is of concern.

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Just want to let you know that I am nubbing the Srintil you sent with my book. This is a very interesting cigar. I am having a good time with it.
> 
> Thanks.


You have Ferry to thank he donated those. I haven't tried one yet, Ferry sent me a sampler so I could try them too, still have to try that one.

Thanks Ferry!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1

Thanks Kym!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gotta Love the Ausie BOTL

Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1

Yes that's five times. 

Thanks F**ker gonna be harder to flip you roo shit now. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Update 3-29-10* Calling us out of books!!!!*

1.ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests 
2.CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests
3.Chris aka Magnate paid in full for level #2
4.Jesse aka jessejava187 has paid in full for #3 
5.Jon aka Amlique has paid in full for # 2 and # 3 
6.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for all 3 contests
7.Richard aka Minicooper paid in full for #1 and #2
8.Arnie aka Arnie paid in full for #1,2 and 3 
9.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth Paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
10.Jesse aka jessejave187 paid in full for 1 and 2
11.Sean Aka Wild7 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
12.Marc aka (iMarc) has paid in full for #2
13.Terri aka FollyRocks has paid in full for #1 and 2
14.Al aka asmartbull has paid in full for # 1 and 2
15.Andew aka andrew s has paid in full for #3
16.Joe aka deep has paid in full for #3
17.. Vinnie aka Vinnie has paid in full for #3
18.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for # 3 and get a draw tool from Dave
19.Jesse aka Jessejava187 paid in full for #3
20.Russell aka Russell paid in full for #3
21.Andrew aka flux paid in full for #2
22.Jim aka Jenady paid in full for #'s 1, 2 and 3
23.Andrew aka Andrew S paid in full for #1
24.Terry aka ejgarnut paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
25.Chris Aka Magnate paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
26.David aka dajones paid for #1 and 3
27.Jeff aka commonsenseman paid for #1
28.Matt aka cummins2500hd paid for #2
29.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
30.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
31.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
32.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
33.Don aka dj1340 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
34.Bradley aka bn087 paid for #2
35.Dave aka CajunMaduro has paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
36.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
37.Sean aka Wild7 paid for #1
38.Robert aka ROB968323 paid in full for #3
39.Eric Aka ekengland07 Is paid in full for #3 thanks to Kyms contest
40. Scott aka Magicseven has paid for #1
41. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
42.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
43.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
44.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
45.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
46.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1

As of 3-21-10 8:45 pm
1.= 26 Entries
2.= 23 Entries
3.= 23 Entries
*Calling us out of books sorry!*
__________________


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sneak raffle coming check the sneak raffle thread!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

T.W. aka Teedles915 has paid in full for #1

Thanks T.W.!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Joe aka Deep has paid n full for #2

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ben Aka bdw1984 has paid in full for contest's 1, 2 and 3

Thanks Ben!!!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

That makes 29 entries for Raffle #1, one more an maybe we get to know what the secret bonus prize is :gossip:? 

1	. ejgarnut
2	. CigarLoco
3	. s_vivo
4	. Minicooper
5	. Arnie
6	. KetherInMalkuth
7	. Jessejava187
8	. Wild7
9	. FollyRocks
10	. asmartbull
11	. Jenady
12	. andrew s
13	. ejgarnut
14	. Magnate
15	. dajones
16	. commonsensman
17	. dj1340
18	. CajunMaduro
19	. Tashaz
20	. Wild7
21	. Magicseven
22	. CigarLoco
23	. Tashaz
24	. Tashaz
25	. Tashaz
26	. Tashaz
27	. Tashaz
28	. Teedles915
29	. bdw1984


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

9101 1480 0860 0677 4452 21

Should be there by Thursday.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka s_vivo won the guess a number contest and had this to say!!

*Redonate the prize to raffle number 1 as another bonus prize if it gets past 35 entries.*

Thanks Scott the drawing is this weeked for number one, well see.

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David aka owaindav Paid in full for #1

Thanks David!!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm also about to do a recount as I also have to sort out the four entries or more bonus drawing. That's right people remember if you have 4 or more entries you will automatically go into the draw for a 10 pack of Aussie specials. And i'm sure Warren being the top Aussie bloke that he is he will probably even chuck in a couple of extra sticks to bump up the numbers. (sorry mate).

So if you are sitting on only 3 entries at the moment, NOW would be the best time to sneak another entry into raffle #1 to get a chance at the 4 entries draw and also help bump those entry #'s up over the 35 mark to get the extra bonus prize thrown in!! (This is starting to sound like a Readers Digest sweepstakes).

At the end of the day this is all for a great cause, so a big thanks for everyone supporting Dave's efforts so far and getting involved. Now lets finish it off and bring it on home.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Just for some clarity.

Two things going on at the moment. (Plus a raffle for some other great prizes I hear).

*4 Entry competion*

For everyone who has four or more entries in any of the 3 raffles will go into a seperate draw for a 10 cigar pack, made up from a fine selection of Australian imports.

*EDIT: Warren aka Tashaz has just added another 10 cigars and doubled this to prize to 20 cigars, Thanks Warren!*

So remember all it takes to be eligible for this prize is FOUR entries into any raffle, it could even be four entries into number one.

*35 + entries in raffle #1 bonus prize trigger*

This will be part of the main raffle to be drawn by Dave and open to all who entered in the #1 raffle, this is where my redonated prize from the sneak drawing comp will go.

Gooluck everyone!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Dave , 

PP for 2- entries in #1 sent !!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is my latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads. I'll keep this post updated as Dave adds new verified entrants.

bn087 , 1 total entry
commonsensman , 1 total entry
cummins2500hd , 1 total entry
ekengland07 , 1 total entry
flux , 1 total entry
iMarc , 1 total entry
Magicseven , 1 total entry
owaindav , 1 total entry
ROB968323 , 1 total entry
Russell , 1 total entry
Teedles915 , 1 total entry
Vinnie , 1 total entry
Juicestain, 1 total entry
CaptainJeebes, 1 total entry

Amlique , 2 total entries
andrew s , 2 total entries
asmartbull , 2 total entries
FollyRocks , 2 total entries
Minicooper , 2 total entries
deep , 2 total entries
thegoldenmackid , 2 total entries

Arnie , 3 total entries
dajones , 3 total entries
bdw1984 , 3 total entries
CajunMaduro , 3 total entries
dj1340 , 3 total entries

Jessejava187 , 4 total entries
Wild7 , 4 total entries

Magnate , 5 total entries

ejgarnut , 6 total entries

Tashaz , 7 total entries
Jenady , 7 total entries
s_vivo, 7 total entries
KetherInMalkuth , 7 total entries

CigarLoco, 8 total entries


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

OK. The other Aussie (the one with the avatar that makes me nervous to read puff at work) also wanted the book and cigars he qualified for from me to go back into the pool. Thanks Warren! So a fuente book and a couple of stogies, back in the pile!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1

Thanks Kym!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1

Thanks Scott!!!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

That makes 35 for Raffle #1. What's the exact deadline for getting a poopal payment for Raffle #1 to you Dave?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> That makes 35 for Raffle #1. What's the exact deadline for getting a poopal payment for Raffle #1 to you Dave?


Thanks for the help!! Right up to 6:59 pm PST Tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Update 4-2-10* Calling us out of books!!!!*

1.ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests 
2.CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests
3.Chris aka Magnate paid in full for level #2
4.Jesse aka jessejava187 has paid in full for #3 
5.Jon aka Amlique has paid in full for # 2 and # 3 
6.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for all 3 contests
7.Richard aka Minicooper paid in full for #1 and #2
8.Arnie aka Arnie paid in full for #1,2 and 3 
9.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth Paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
10.Jesse aka jessejave187 paid in full for 1 and 2
11.Sean Aka Wild7 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
12.Marc aka (iMarc) has paid in full for #2
13.Terri aka FollyRocks has paid in full for #1 and 2
14.Al aka asmartbull has paid in full for # 1 and 2
15.Andew aka andrew s has paid in full for #3
16.Joe aka deep has paid in full for #3
17.. Vinnie aka Vinnie has paid in full for #3
18.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for # 3 and get a draw tool from Dave
19.Jesse aka Jessejava187 paid in full for #3
20.Russell aka Russell paid in full for #3
21.Andrew aka flux paid in full for #2
22.Jim aka Jenady paid in full for #'s 1, 2 and 3
23.Andrew aka Andrew S paid in full for #1
24.Terry aka ejgarnut paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
25.Chris Aka Magnate paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
26.David aka dajones paid for #1 and 3
27.Jeff aka commonsenseman paid for #1
28.Matt aka cummins2500hd paid for #2
29.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
30.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
31.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
32.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
33.Don aka dj1340 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
34.Bradley aka bn087 paid for #2
35.Dave aka CajunMaduro has paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
36.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
37.Sean aka Wild7 paid for #1
38.Robert aka ROB968323 paid in full for #3
39.Eric Aka ekengland07 Is paid in full for #3 thanks to Kyms contest
40. Scott aka Magicseven has paid for #1
41. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
42.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
43.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
44.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
45.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
46.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
47. T.W. aka Teedles915 has paid in full for #1
48. Joe aka Deep has paid n full for #2
49. Ben Aka bdw1984 has paid in full for contest's 1, 2 and 3
50. David aka owaindav Paid in full for #1
51. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
52. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
53. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
54. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
55. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1


As of 3-21-10 8:45 pm
1.= 35 Entries
2.= 25 Entries
3.= 24 Entries
*Calling us out of books sorry!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Update 4-3-10* Calling us out of books!!!!*

1.ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests 
2.CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests
3.Chris aka Magnate paid in full for level #2
4.Jesse aka jessejava187 has paid in full for #3 
5.Jon aka Amlique has paid in full for # 2 and # 3 
6.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for all 3 contests
7.Richard aka Minicooper paid in full for #1 and #2
8.Arnie aka Arnie paid in full for #1,2 and 3 
9.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth Paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
10.Jesse aka jessejave187 paid in full for 1 and 2
11.Sean Aka Wild7 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
12.Marc aka (iMarc) has paid in full for #2
13.Terri aka FollyRocks has paid in full for #1 and 2
14.Al aka asmartbull has paid in full for # 1 and 2
15.Andew aka andrew s has paid in full for #3
16.Joe aka deep has paid in full for #3
17.. Vinnie aka Vinnie has paid in full for #3
18.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for # 3 and get a draw tool from Dave
19.Jesse aka Jessejava187 paid in full for #3
20.Russell aka Russell paid in full for #3
21.Andrew aka flux paid in full for #2
22.Jim aka Jenady paid in full for #'s 1, 2 and 3
23.Andrew aka Andrew S paid in full for #1
24.Terry aka ejgarnut paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
25.Chris Aka Magnate paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
26.David aka dajones paid for #1 and 3
27.Jeff aka commonsenseman paid for #1
28.Matt aka cummins2500hd paid for #2
29.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
30.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
31.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
32.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
33.Don aka dj1340 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
34.Bradley aka bn087 paid for #2
35.Dave aka CajunMaduro has paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
36.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
37.Sean aka Wild7 paid for #1
38.Robert aka ROB968323 paid in full for #3
39.Eric Aka ekengland07 Is paid in full for #3 thanks to Kyms contest
40. Scott aka Magicseven has paid for #1
41. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
42.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
43.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
44.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
45.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
46.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
47. T.W. aka Teedles915 has paid in full for #1
48. Joe aka Deep has paid n full for #2
49. Ben Aka bdw1984 has paid in full for contest's 1, 2 and 3
50. David aka owaindav Paid in full for #1
51. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
52. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
53. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
54. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
55. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
56. Charlie aka thegoldenmackid has paid in full for #1 and 3
57. Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
58. Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
59. Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
60. Jim aka Jenady paid for #1



As of 4-3-10 8:45 pm
1.= 40 Entries
2.= 25 Entries
3.= 25 Entries
*Calling us out of books sorry!*


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a break down of entries by Raffle # in order of entry. I can keep this post updated with new entries up until the drawing dates.

*Raffle #1 - 40 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dajones
6 . dj1340
7 . ejgarnut
8 . ejgarnut
9 . Jenady
10 . KetherInMalkuth
11 . Magnate
12 . s_vivo
13 . Wild7
14 . Andrew S
15 . asmartbull
16 . cigarLoco
17 . cigarLoco
18 . cigarLoco
19 . commonsenseman
20 . FollyRocks
21 . jessejava
22 . Magicseven
23 . Minicooper
24 . owaindav 
25 . s_vivo
26 . s_vivo
27 . s_vivo
28 . Tashaz
29 . Tashaz
30 . Tashaz
31 . Tashaz
32 . Tashaz
33 . Tashaz
34 . Teedles915
35 . Wild7
36 . thegoldenmackid 
37 . Jenady
38 . Jenady
39 . Jenady
40 . Jenady

*Raffle #2 - 30 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . asmartbull
14 . FollyRocks
15 . jessejava
16 . Minicooper
17 . Amlique
18 . bn087
19 . cummins2500hd
20 . deep
21 . flux
22 . iMarc
23 . KetherInMalkuth
24 . KetherInMalkuth
25 . Magnate
26 . dajones
27 . CigarLoco
28 . CigarLoco
29 . Juicestain
30 . Tashaz

*Raffle #3 - 28 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . Amlique
14 . dajones
15 . Andrew S
16 . deep
17 . ekengland07
18 . jessejava
19 . jessejava
20 . KetherInMalkuth
21 . KetherInMalkuth
22 . ROB968323
23 . Russell
24 . s_vivo
25 . Vinnie
26 . thegoldenmackid
27 . Magnate
28 . CaptainJeebes


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah cool Thanks Brad! :bowdown:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

RG for Kether!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Shhh! Hey, wait!

Are *all* the drawings on April 3?

I have a package on the way to Smelvis, an' if he likes it, he's gonna make me cough up ten more clams to be in raffle #2...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dajones said:


> Shhh! Hey, wait!
> 
> Are *all* the drawings on April 3?
> 
> I have a package on the way to Smelvis, an' if he likes it, he's gonna make me cough up ten more clams to be in raffle #2...


No Bro just #1 your safe, no get to coughing. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well might as well take a peak at the prizes? $30 bucks does go a long ways if your heart is in the right place.

Prize #1 Donated by the Master Mr. Ron Shuckins :hail:



Prize #2 Donated by the talented Mr. Eric cubicdissection Bead tray's, May be a slight delay as he has moved. :bowdown:



Prize #3 Donated by the talented Mr. Eric cubicdissection Custom ash Tray! May be a slight delay as he has moved. :hail:



Prize #4 Won and then re donated by Mr. Scott s_vivo :hail: 



Prize #5 Donated by me.



Prize #6 Donated by Mr Balibob aka Bob From Tambo Cigars, Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos :hail:



Prize #7 Donated by me.



I want to thank all the generous donors and all of you!! I can't pick anyone out by naming names without leaving someone out, But some have went way way beyond the call of duty to REALLY help. Thanks You crazy mo fo's you know who you are.

In a Manly way I love you all!!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent prize's dude !!! :rockon:

And we love you too Dave !!! :kiss:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie aka thegoldenmackid has paid in full for #1 and 3

Thanks Charlie!!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Those prizes are friggin awesome.
I don't think it can be said enough big thanks to Dave and Ron for putting on this show and I would have to agree with Magnate, this thing deserves the prize for most complex raffle ever.

Still time to get in a grab a raffle ticket for number #1 people, $30 for a chance to win one or more of these great prizes....................


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
Jim aka Jenady paid for #1

Thanks Jim!!!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Heh - the odds is gettin' worse! On the other hand, resources for the troupers is gettin' better!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Raffle one drawing tonight all Entries stop at 7:00 pm tonight PST the final tally will be sent the our BOTL who will use a random number generator and shortly after I will announce the winner.

Still a little over five hours to get in. 

Thanks :bowdown:

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Update 4-3-10* Calling us out of books!!!!*

1.ejgarnut (Terry) has paid in full for all three contests 
2.CigarLoco Kym Paid in full for all 3 contests
3.Chris aka Magnate paid in full for level #2
4.Jesse aka jessejava187 has paid in full for #3 
5.Jon aka Amlique has paid in full for # 2 and # 3 
6.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for all 3 contests
7.Richard aka Minicooper paid in full for #1 and #2
8.Arnie aka Arnie paid in full for #1,2 and 3 
9.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth Paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
10.Jesse aka jessejave187 paid in full for 1 and 2
11.Sean Aka Wild7 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3 
12.Marc aka (iMarc) has paid in full for #2
13.Terri aka FollyRocks has paid in full for #1 and 2
14.Al aka asmartbull has paid in full for # 1 and 2
15.Andew aka andrew s has paid in full for #3
16.Joe aka deep has paid in full for #3
17.. Vinnie aka Vinnie has paid in full for #3
18.Scott aka s_vivo has paid in full for # 3 and get a draw tool from Dave
19.Jesse aka Jessejava187 paid in full for #3
20.Russell aka Russell paid in full for #3
21.Andrew aka flux paid in full for #2
22.Jim aka Jenady paid in full for #'s 1, 2 and 3
23.Andrew aka Andrew S paid in full for #1
24.Terry aka ejgarnut paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
25.Chris Aka Magnate paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
26.David aka dajones paid for #1 and 3
27.Jeff aka commonsenseman paid for #1
28.Matt aka cummins2500hd paid for #2
29.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
30.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #2
31.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
32.Brad aka KetherInMalkuth for #3
33.Don aka dj1340 paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
34.Bradley aka bn087 paid for #2
35.Dave aka CajunMaduro has paid in full for #1, 2 and 3
36.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
37.Sean aka Wild7 paid for #1
38.Robert aka ROB968323 paid in full for #3
39.Eric Aka ekengland07 Is paid in full for #3 thanks to Kyms contest
40. Scott aka Magicseven has paid for #1
41. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
42.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
43.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
44.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
45.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
46.Warren aka Tashaz has paid in full for #1
47. T.W. aka Teedles915 has paid in full for #1
48. Joe aka Deep has paid n full for #2
49. Ben Aka bdw1984 has paid in full for contest's 1, 2 and 3
50. David aka owaindav Paid in full for #1
51. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
52. Kym aka cigar loco paid in full for #1
53. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
54. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
55. Scott aka s_vivo has paid for #1
56. Charlie aka thegoldenmackid has paid in full for #1 and 3
57. Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
58. Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
59. Jim aka Jenady paid for #1
60. Jim aka Jenady paid for #1

As of 4-3-10 8:45 pm
1.= 40 Entries
2.= 25 Entries
3.= 25 Entries
*Calling us out of books sorry!*
__________________


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Howdy :roll:

Entries for Raffle #1 are now closed thanks and good luck everyone!!!

Dave


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

*Raffle #1 - 40 Entries
*1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dajones
6 . dj1340
7 . ejgarnut
8 . ejgarnut
9 . Jenady
10 . KetherInMalkuth
11 . Magnate
12 . s_vivo
13 . Wild7
14 . Andrew S
15 . asmartbull
16 . cigarLoco
17 . cigarLoco
18 . cigarLoco
19 . commonsenseman
20 . FollyRocks
21 . jessejava
22 . Magicseven
23 . Minicooper
24 . owaindav 
25 . s_vivo
26 . s_vivo
27 . s_vivo
28 . Tashaz
29 . Tashaz
30 . Tashaz
31 . Tashaz
32 . Tashaz
33 . Tashaz
34 . Teedles915
35 . Wild7
36 . thegoldenmackid 
37 . Jenady
38 . Jenady
39 . Jenady
40 . Jenady


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Brad 
Sending the numbers only to our BOTL for the drawing!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Raffle #1 - 40 Entries
*1 . Arnie Winner of prize #4
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dajones Winner of Prize #3
6 . dj1340
7 . ejgarnut
8 . ejgarnut
9 . Jenady
10 . KetherInMalkuth Winner of Prize #6
11 . Magnate
12 . s_vivo
13 . Wild7
14 . Andrew S
15 . asmartbull
16 . cigarLoco
17 . cigarLoco Winner of Prize #5
18 . cigarLoco
19 . commonsenseman Winner of Prize #7
20 . FollyRocks
21 . jessejava
22 . Magicseven
23 . Minicooper
24 . owaindav 
25 . s_vivo
26 . s_vivo
27 . s_vivo
28 . Tashaz Winner of Prize #1
29 . Tashaz
30 . Tashaz
31 . Tashaz
32 . Tashaz
33 . Tashaz
34 . Teedles915
35 . Wild7
36 . thegoldenmackid 
37 . Jenady
38 . Jenady Winner of prize #2 
39 . Jenady
40 . Jenady
___________
There we have it folks congrats to all the winners. and thanks for playing and your support!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

28 . Tashaz Winner of Prize #1 Signed box of Tat reds

38 . Jenady Winner of prize #2 Set of 3 bead trays

5 . dajones Winner of Prize #3 Custom made wood ashtray

1 . Arnie Winner of prize #4 10 mixed smoke nice ones

17 . cigarLoco Winner of Prize #5 Olivia V sampler set

10 . KetherInMalkuth Winner of Prize #6 Box of Tambo Half Coronas

19 . commonsenseman Winner of Prize #7 ive finger humidor with 3 nice sticks.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool, been wanting to try out those Tambo cigars. Congrats to all the winners and thank you to all those who contributed, can't wait for the other two drawings.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank to all who contributed in this great raffle !!!

I love me some V's !!!!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats to the winners! Those are some quality prizes. Thanks for the great contest/drive smelvis! Great cause, great prizes and lots of fun.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

All prizes are packaged and will go out in the morning, this includes the sneak raffles and contests.

The only exceptions are David Ash Tray and Jim's Bead trays. They will be made later this week and cube will send them directly.

Will post dc #'s tomorrow!

Thanks


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats, everyone!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Time for picture of the prizes for raffle #2 we are at 25 so here are the stuff we have to use as prizes. we are kicking but and I am very happy with how we are doing. So here we are! Now!

Donated By Mr. Ron Shuckins

Donated by Mr. me.

Donated By Mr. BaliBob of Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos

Donated by Mr. cubicdissection

Donated by Mr. cubicdissection

Donated by Mr. me

*
Now if we hit 35 or more I will add these!!!* 

Donated by Mr. me

Donated by Mr. me


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

More.....................

Donated By Jim aka Jenady

*
Now if we hit 40 I will add these!
*
Donated by me

Ditto

Ditto

Ditto


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

nice prizes mr. me! :angel:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ben 



Tashaz said:


> Have we set a date on the draw yet Dave?


Oh Yeah good question, LOL

Lets go with April 17th at 7:00 pm PST as My account helper and Random number drawer are available then! does That work for everyone if not speak up.

Then Drawing #3 will be May 1st at 7:00 pm PST :target:

Thanks everyone!!:target:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow... awesome stuff.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

EH 560307066 US Warren
0309 0330 0001 3152 0305
0309 0330 0001 3152 0282
0309 0330 0001 3152 0350
0309 0330 0001 3152 0343
0309 0330 0001 3152 0329
0309 0330 0001 3152 0229
0309 0330 0001 3152 0336
0309 0330 0001 3152 0312


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Got more entries for you this weekend!! Hope you can make it to the HERF!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Got more entries for you this weekend!! Hope you can make it to the HERF!


I am trying to make it?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David aka dajones paid for #2

Thanks David!!!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> David aka dajones paid for #2
> 
> Thanks David!!!


Ah, rats: he conned me into it! He twisted my arm!

I was gonna hold out for one o' them incentatives (army word--no kidding), one o' them "motivational things."

But nnnoooOOOooooooo..... Smelvis just goes out and talks about the troopies and then he dangles those LETTERS and then he puts up pics of PRIZES, hence appealing to nobility AND to greed... THEN he even throws in cobs & tins for the warrior folk!

And I caved. Just caved. :israel: "I surrender!"

Oh, hey: I included in my pack some Vegas de Santiago "Secretos de Maestro." Not many folks are familiar with 'em but here's a brand new review!
http://straightupcigars.com/?p=858


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Arrived today, My #1 raffle prize, Oliva V Sampler, and bonus incentive for ticket purchase !


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got my Raffle #1 Tambo Half Coronas in the mail today. Can't wait to try these after they've got a bit of rest in the humi, they smell awesome.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

I need to do my taxes so I can my refund and increase my chances! hahaha. Sweet prizes!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave just saying whats up, things seem to be going good here, No i didnt run off with Paris and get married, just been busy bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Dave just saying whats up, things seem to be going good here, No i didnt run off with Paris and get married, just been busy bro


Busy is good, unless it's bad. I was wondering but a Paris lover sometimes needs his privacy. I remember last time I walked in, I still can't get that picture out of my head Bro!

Lets have a smoke when you get time, Sean too of course.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Got my stuff today, thanks a ton Dave! Looks great! It'll be great for road trips & vacations, before all I had was a shotgun shell humidor for transporting stogies, this seems a lot more "secure".


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump, maybe we are about done here? :tease:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't keep straight which thread is which. haha


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

minicooper said:


> I can't keep straight which thread is which. haha


Yeah I guess I won't do that again, I was thinking more people would see them, Mostly both have the same info as I update in both.

Sorry Live and learn.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I always just click on the link in Dave's signature, then post in that one... saves confusion.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I picked up a little OPUS sampler from a BOTL. No pics yet as they haven't been shipped yet but I will try to sneak one in once received.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it possible to close one off now? As you said Dave most of the same information is in both.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Is it possible to close one off now? As you said Dave most of the same information is in both.


Yes the mods could but I notice some post on one and other well you know, They may think the raffles are over? what do you think?


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

if they can close and remove it, i think that'd work...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I can ask, my totals are most accurate on the charities one, so I will ask to have the one in the contests removed, Ron had some pictures in there but I put the in the other thread anyway.

Agreed? I will wait awhile just in case someone say's different?

Plus there are some posts from others only on one or the other, may not be right.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok fine Dave, I'll annoy the crap out of you here then! LMAO:nod::tease::biglaugh::biggrin::wink:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Ok fine Dave, I'll annoy the crap out of you here then! LMAO:nod::tease::biglaugh::biggrin::wink:


Thanks I was kinda constipated. :wink: :caked: :lock1:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

s_vivo said:


> Is it possible to close one off now? As you said Dave most of the same information is in both.





smelvis said:


> Yes the mods could but I notice some post on one and other well you know, They may think the raffles are over? what do you think?


Dave, I moved the other post for you to avoid confusion.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> Dave, I moved the other post for you to avoid confusion.


Thanks Dave


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Dave, Youv'e got money !!

2-Tickets for the #2 raffle please Sir !! :yo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kym aka Cigar Loco has paid in full for #2

Kym aka Cigar Loco has paid in full for #2

Thanks Kym!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris aka Magnate paid in full for #3

Thanks Chris!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

6-days and counting, till Raffle #2 drawing ! :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Justin aka Juicestain has paid in full for #2

Thanks Justin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Warren aka Tashaz paid in full for #2

Thanks Warren!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sam aka CaptainJeebes paid in full for #3

Thanks Sam!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

What a day! Customers complimenting me, free beers at the bottle shop for no real reason and then this. The Red Tats that I won in Raffle #1 turn up. But hang on, there's a box of Blacks, a superb draw poker, two lighters, two books and 18 other very high end cigars! *WTF!*. I queried Dave about it and it seems all the extra's are a *LITTLE* thankyou to Scott Vivo and I for the help with the raffles, from Ron & himself.

Be warned, never under any circumstances accept a thankyou from Dave & Ron. Man this is serious WOW material and I'm a little overwhelmed by their generosity so I think I'll go and sit in the corner and have a little whimper.:biglaugh::lock1:



Thankyou from the bottom of my humble heart, to Ron & Dave, two superb BOTL's.:hug::clap2::banana::kiss:<From Tash.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

*WTF!!!*

I just had to drag myself away from looking at that photo................unfriggin believable.

Gentlemen a massive thank you for something that was not called for and something that will really be thoroughly enjoyed.

I think emoticons will describe my reaction a little better than words.
:dizzy: :dizzy: :mrgreen: eace: :whoo::whoo::clap2: mg:mg: :madgrin:

Honestly I'm just glad I can contribute in a very small way to help you guys with everything that you do for the troops! :bowdown::hail::hail:

Thanks again I'm off to whimper in the other corner.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is my latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads. I'll keep this post updated as Dave adds new verified entrants.

*1 Total Entry*
Pitbull
bn087 
commonsensman 
cummins2500hd 
ekengland07 
flux 
iMarc 
Magicseven 
owaindav 
ROB968323 
Russell 
Teedles915 
Vinnie 
Juicestain
owaindav

*2 Total Entries*
CaptainJeebes
Amlique 
andrew s 
asmartbull 
FollyRocks
Minicooper

*3 Total Entries*
thegoldenmackid
deep
Arnie 
bdw1984 
CajunMaduro 
dj1340

*4 Total Entries*
dajones
Jessejava187 
Wild7

*5 Total Entries*

*6 Total Entries*

*7 Total Entries*
Magnate
Jenady 
KetherInMalkuth

*8 Total Entries*
Tashaz
ejgarnut

*9 Total Entries*
CigarLoco
s_vivo


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a break down of entries by Raffle # in order of entry. I can keep this post updated with new entries up until the drawing dates.

*Raffle #2 - 38 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . asmartbull
14 . FollyRocks
15 . jessejava
16 . Minicooper
17 . Amlique
18 . bn087
19 . cummins2500hd
20 . deep
21 . flux
22 . iMarc
23 . KetherInMalkuth
24 . KetherInMalkuth
25 . Magnate
26 . dajones
27 . CigarLoco
28 . CigarLoco
29 . Juicestain
30 . Tashaz
31 . dajones
32 . s_vivo
33 . Pitbull
34 . deep
35 . Tashaz
36 . owaindav
37 . ejgarnut
38 . Magnate

*Raffle #3 - 34 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . Amlique
14 . dajones
15 . Andrew S
16 . deep
17 . ekengland07
18 . jessejava
19 . jessejava
20 . KetherInMalkuth
21 . KetherInMalkuth
22 . ROB968323
23 . Russell
24 . s_vivo
25 . Vinnie
26 . thegoldenmackid
27 . Magnate
28 . CaptainJeebes
29 . s_vivo
30 . CaptainJeebles
31 . CigarLoco
32 . ejgarnut
33 . Magnate
34 . thegoldenmackid


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Brad!!! :tea:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> What a day! Customers complimenting me, free beers at the bottle shop for no real reason and then this. The Red Tats that I won in Raffle #1 turn up. But hang on, there's a box of Blacks, a superb draw poker, two lighters, two books and 18 other very high end cigars! *WTF!*. I queried Dave about it and it seems all the extra's are a *LITTLE* thankyou to Scott Vivo and I for the help with the raffles, from Ron & himself.
> 
> Be warned, never under any circumstances accept a thankyou from Dave & Ron. Man this is serious WOW material and I'm a little overwhelmed by their generosity so I think I'll go and sit in the corner and have a little whimper.:biglaugh::lock1:
> 
> ...


Damn Aussie Amateurs  :biglaugh: :tease: :caked:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Last few day's for Raffle #2 :lock1: Uh and Bump!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Last few day's for Raffle #2 :lock1: Uh and Bump!


Just waiting on Poopal to clear funds Dave. :biglaugh::mischief::mischief:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Just waiting on Poopal to clear funds Dave. :biglaugh::mischief::mischief:


Was that one of my swishers?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Was that one of my swishers?


No but it was Sweeetttt!!!!.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

9101 8052 1368 3000 4932 90

Going out today!!! Sorry for being late. We went out of town for the weekend and I didnt' get them ready beforehand.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Here is my latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads. I'll keep this post updated as Dave adds new verified entrants.
> 
> *1 Total Entry*
> bn087
> ...


:chk:chk:chk:chk

Alrighty gents those of you sitting on three entries, it's getting close to the end of raffle #2 and you chance to get in on this bonus draw cheap!

Remember 20 quality sticks will go to the winner of this draw a mixture of ten from me and 10 from the mad bomber from the West(Tashaz). So get in while the going's cheap!

*ALSO If we get to 15 people with more than 4 entries each in any of the raffles then there might even be an LE or two included. So tell your friends if you already qualify for this. :gossip::grouphug: And lets finish these raffles off with a bang!*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> Alrighty gents those of you sitting on three entries, it's getting close to the end of raffle #2 and you chance to get in on this bonus draw cheap!
> 
> ...


I'll throw two RE's on that Scott.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Alrighty gents those of you sitting on three entries, it's getting close to the end of raffle #2 and you chance to get in on this bonus draw cheap!


Stop it! Stop the madness! lalalalalal i'mnotlistening I'mnotlistening:lalala:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dajones said:


> Stop it! Stop the madness! lalalalalal i'mnotlistening I'mnotlistening:lalala:


Now take a deep breath and remember the voices were there before the raffles, now say it buy more tickets and win neat stuff, buy more tickets and win neat stuff. :violin:

Home sick today so caught up on pm's if anyone needs anything, :violin:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Now take a deep breath and remember the voices were there before the raffles, now say it buy more tickets and win neat stuff, buy more tickets and win neat stuff.


Must.
Resist.

Stength.
Leaving.

Help.

Ah. Ah! AH! AHHHHHHHHH!!!!

PM sent.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dajones said:


> Must.
> Resist.
> 
> Stength.
> ...


:wink: :biggrin: :cowboyic9:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

There. Done.

Whew. I feel better. 

Gotta go to da P.O. now...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David aka dajones paid for #2

Thanks David!!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Dave and Ron, I have been waiting to share my most excellent prize you sent me. I guess that Ron send out the Pete Johnson photo, but it's the both of you that is making this an awesome program. I hope my photo shows up well. I took the signed Tatuaje print and had a mat made and put a Tat box and red tube on the frame. It's looking pretty sharp in my den. Thanks brothers for making donating to the troops so damn fun.
Vinnie


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

That framed set up is freakin sweet, I'm jealous.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks sweet Vinnie nice work.
David - dajones, see it didn't hurt that much did it?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka s_vivo paid for #3
Scott aka s_vivo paid for #2

Thanks Scott!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

John aka Pitbull for #2

Thanks John!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Joe aka Deep Paid for.#2

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sam aka CaptainJeebes Raffle #3 

Thanks Sam!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Warren aka Tashaz paid for #2

Thanks Warren!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kym aka Cigar Loco Raffle #3 


Thanks Kym!!!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Posts 198 & 199 updated.

Raffle #2 - 35 entries - three days left

Raffle #3 - 31 entries


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Vinnie, that looks great! Nice job.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David aka owaindav Paid in full for #2

Thanks David!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Drawing for Raffle #2 is Saturday April 17th at 7:00 pm PST

Good luck, Entries excepted until then and Thanks All who participated. :lock1:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

What a great idea Vince! It looks great!


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

The Texas Cigar Festival is being held April 24th in Houston. See the seriouscigars website.

I live along the Wasatch Front, which for those geographically challenged, is not close. I have a ticket to said festival for which I paid $100.00 Cigars given out will be worth $160.00. Some incredible people will be in attendance, again see the site. Wow. Sadly, I can no longer attend.

The ticket is yours IF 

1. you will actually use the ticket, 
2. promise not to sell it
3. will donate donate at least half a dozen nice (not top shelf) cigars to Smelvis for the Troops, 

The first person to confirm these conditions via reply has the ticket. I would like the ticket to be in the mail by Saturday to avoid paying express mail to get it to you.

Regards,

A Noob who wants to help.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't use the ticket, but way to jump right in D!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Amlique said:


> I can't use the ticket, but way to jump right in D!


Ditto Thanks D. Wade :bowdown:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Terry aka ejgarnut paid for #3

Terry aka ejgarnut paid for #2

Thanks Terry!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris aka Magnate Raffle #3 

Chris aka Magnate Raffle #2

Thanks Chris


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie aka thegoldenmackid #3 

Thanks Charlie!!!



Drawing for # 2 is Saturday at 7:00 PM PST still time to kick in the extra prizes!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Dave, here's the #3 that's PENDING above... and some extras to bring in another #2 also, and I'll be bringing you the cash tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Chris I'll post right away, Please tell me you are going to load em in gallon baggies again :bowdown:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Very cool Chris I'll post right away, Please tell me you are going to load em in gallon baggies again :bowdown:


Already done, sir. 8)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Already done, sir. 8)


Very Cool Thanks Bro!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads.

*1 Total Entry*
salmonfly
swingerofbirches
Stench
bn087 
commonsensman 
cummins2500hd 
ekengland07 
flux 
iMarc 
Magicseven 
owaindav 
ROB968323 
Russell 
Teedles915 
Vinnie 
Juicestain
owaindav
kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc

*2 Total Entries*
Pitbull
CaptainJeebes
Amlique 
andrew s 
asmartbull 
FollyRocks
Minicooper

*3 Total Entries*
thegoldenmackid
deep
Arnie 
bdw1984 
CajunMaduro 
dj1340

*4 Total Entries*
dajones
Jessejava187 
Wild7

*5 Total Entries*

*6 Total Entries*

*7 Total Entries*
Magnate
Jenady 
KetherInMalkuth

*8 Total Entries*
ejgarnut

*9 Total Entries*
Tashaz
CigarLoco

*11 Total Entries*
s_vivo


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a break down of entries by Raffle # in order of entry.

*Raffle #2 - 40 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . asmartbull
14 . FollyRocks
15 . jessejava
16 . Minicooper
17 . Amlique
18 . bn087
19 . cummins2500hd
20 . deep
21 . flux
22 . iMarc
23 . KetherInMalkuth
24 . KetherInMalkuth
25 . Magnate
26 . dajones
27 . CigarLoco
28 . CigarLoco
29 . Juicestain
30 . Tashaz
31 . dajones
32 . s_vivo
33 . Pitbull
34 . deep
35 . Tashaz
36 . owaindav
37 . ejgarnut
38 . Magnate
39 . kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc
40 . Stench

*Raffle #3 - 40 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . Amlique
14 . dajones
15 . Andrew S
16 . deep
17 . ekengland07
18 . jessejava
19 . jessejava
20 . KetherInMalkuth
21 . KetherInMalkuth
22 . ROB968323
23 . Russell
24 . s_vivo
25 . Vinnie
26 . thegoldenmackid
27 . Magnate
28 . CaptainJeebes
29 . s_vivo
30 . CaptainJeebles
31 . CigarLoco
32 . ejgarnut
33 . Magnate
34 . thegoldenmackid
35 . s_vivo
36 . Pitbull
37 . swingerofbirches
38 . salmonfly
39 . tashaz
40 . s_vivo


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc paid as group for #2

Thanks Guy's

Dave


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Warms my heart to see all the guys contributing to such a great cause!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking over this thread, I think I've posted more pics of tampons on Puff than cigars... LOL!! 

I don't think I would have ever seen that coming when I joined a cigar forum! :rofl:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> Warms my heart to see all the guys contributing to such a great cause!


Ditto Ben I agree, However I am a little worried about Chris knowing so much about tampons/ :roll:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stench aka Rob has paid for #2

Thanks Rob!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Last chance on raffle #2 guy's !!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Ditto Ben I agree, However I am a little worried about Chris knowing so much about tampons :roll:


I buy 'em to bring to you, Dave! :usa:

Bump for last minute #2's!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Big Thanks to Jesse and Sean for coming over under slave labor conditions to help get you guy's a few pictures. As you can see it's not all fun and games well maybe when I have help it's kinda fun. 

Before the cigars to date collected from the raffle and a few that were just sent for the troops!



My Slave Laborers and Great BOTL Thanks Guy's you kicked Ass!!



The result all in five finger bags and orderly, Of course down to the last 50 or so baggies so here we go again. LOL BTW That's a 164 quart cooler  almost stuffed.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Ditto Ben I agree, However I am a little worried about Chris knowing so much about tampons/ :roll:


I agree, it's disturbing.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> I agree, it's disturbing.


He dropped them off at my house today, he sat and we had a nice chat and cigar together, A great BOTL and a very nice guy. I did notice he held the packages on his lap an exceedingly long time and when he did set them down I saw a look of sadness and even heard a sigh.

Thanks Chris :bowdown:
:angel:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> He dropped them off at my house today, he sat and we had a nice chat and cigar together, A great BOTL and a very nice guy. I did notice he held the packages on his lap an exceedingly long time and when he did set them down I saw a look of sadness and even heard a sigh.
> 
> Thanks Chris :bowdown:
> :angel:


LMAO @ ^. When is #2 being drawn Dave? As in hours from now?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I saw a look of sadness and even heard a sigh.
> 
> Thanks Chris :bowdown:
> :angel:


It's always hard to give away cigars...

Great to see you today, brother. :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO @ ^. When is #2 being drawn Dave? As in hours from now?


21 hours give or take a few minute, otherwise tomorrow night 7:00 pm PST


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Great job guys! 

Man, that chair the cigars are on looks comfortable. That TV looks huge. Those humidors look stocked. Road trip!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Great job guys!
> 
> Man, that chair the cigars are on looks comfortable. That TV looks huge. Those humidors look stocked. Road trip!


It may be a dump but I have what I need, come on down Bro!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Road trip!


You don't want to go to Dave's house. It's like getting caught smoking when you're 10 years old and your parents make you smoke a whole pack of cigarettes, except he has the decency to make you smoke premium hand-rolleds instead.

:couch2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> You don't want to go to Dave's house. It's like getting caught smoking when you're 10 years old and your parents make you smoke a whole pack of cigarettes, except he has the decency to make you smoke premium hand-rolleds instead.
> 
> :couch2:


Didn't take much arm twisting, didn't mention you picked one out of my custom made miniature troop humidor which I use as a dry box.

Thanks ED!!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Hahaha! That and it seems like he makes you guys do all the work while he takes pictures.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

OK, Dave, not only are you the master of securing troop donations and bombing, but reading and responding to threads. Do you have something that pops up when your threads are updated or your name comes up? If not, your F5 key must be worn out!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

minicooper said:


> OK, Dave, not only are you the master of securing troop donations and bombing, but reading and responding to threads. Do you have something that pops up when your threads are updated or your name comes up? If not, your F5 key must be worn out!


Did someone mention my name.  I worked but was sweating and tired from work, it is work at this level so without help from friends that would have taken a couple day's. :usa:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> didn't mention you picked one out of my custom made miniature troop humidor which I use as a dry box.
> 
> Thanks ED!!


You're totally right!! That thing actually looks 10x better in person than it does in pics. The colors pop so well and the wood grain shines nicely... I know I told Chaka how good it looks... but I'm not sure I've said so here!



minicooper said:


> Hahaha! That and it seems like he makes you guys do all the work while he takes pictures.


Thank your lucky stars those are the only pics he posted... you don't want to know what we learned about Jesse today! :gossip:

Sorry for the banter, Dave. :focus:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris the guy's were saying they don't think you have a GF, you seem to have to meet here just before the work starts. J/K :angel:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I felt bad leaving too... but had to...

her website is in my signature below, if'n you wanna check it out... she's smart, funny, and sexy and it all comes through in her blog.

[/shamelessplug]


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I felt bad leaving too... but had to...
> 
> her website is in my signature below, if'n you wanna check it out... she's smart, funny, and sexy and it all comes through in her blog.
> 
> [/shamelessplug]


It's all good Chris but what purpose does this piece of furniture execute? Meet & Greet?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Warren only you could find a woody for a Woody !!! :laser:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> It's all good Chris but what purpose does this piece of furniture execute? Meet & Greet?


Put it in your foyer. Serves as a good example for guests who are confused about what kind of party they came to.

Of course, you would refer to it as Art.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Magnate said:


> It's always hard to give away cigars...
> 
> Great to see you today, brother. :usa:


Oh... I assumed he was talking about the tampons.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

iMarc said:


> Oh... I assumed he was talking about the tampons.


 everyone but Chris was LOL

* A little over 5 hours till the drawing for raffle #2!!! *

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :usa: :usa: :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

* A little over 4 hours and counting last chance to get in! *

Nap time someone else take over for a few, Feel like I talked to Raph for a day and need to sleep. LOL :roll:
:usa: :yell: :usa: :blabla: :usa: :yell: :usa: :blabla: :usa: :yell: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

That is quite impressive. I'm sure UPS is going to enjoy not getting the bill for shipping all that stuff to the troops.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Still 2 1/2 hours left to get in an entry for Raffle #2, there are a ton of prizes since we hit 40 entries. The following should be the full list of prizes, unless I'm somehow mistaken.

Box of Tat Black Tubos Autographed
The Fuente Story Aged Opux Boxed Set
Box of Tambo Super Robusto
cubicdisection Bead Box
cubicdisection Wooden Ashtray
God of Fire 2006 Don Carlos w/Lighter
Padron Sampler #88
CAO Sampler
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve box/cutter
Jenady wooden cigar Nubber
5-finger Herf-A-Dor w/ 2 Opus & 1 Anejo
Box of CAO America
Box of CAO Brazilia

That's 13 prizes, chances of winning are not bad at all.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Less than a hour left on #2 raffle, its now or never !!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Half hour to go so wake up Dave! LOL. I wont be here for the draw but I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Raffle #2 - 40 Entries
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco = 4. Set of Bead Trays Donated by Mr. cubicdissection
5 . dj1340 = 9. RYL Habana Sampler with cutter by me
6 . ejgarnut == 6. GOF 2006 and Bugatti lighter by me
7 . ejgarnut 
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7 = 7. Padron sampler #88 by me
13 . asmartbull
14 . FollyRocks
15 . jessejava
16 . Minicooper
17 . Amlique
18 . bn087
19 . cummins2500hd = 5. Custom wood ashtray Donated by Mr. cubicdissection
20 . deep = 12. CAO America Sampler by me.
21 . flux
22 . iMarc
23 . KetherInMalkuth
24 . KetherInMalkuth
25 . Magnate
26 . dajones
27 . CigarLoco
28 . CigarLoco = 11. Five finger Herf a dor and 3 singles by me
29 . Juicestain
30 . Tashaz = 13. CAO Brazillias
31 . dajones
32 . s_vivo = 3. Tambo Super Robustos box of 25 Donated By Mr. BaliBob of Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos

33 . Pitbull = 10. Custom made Nubber Donated By Jim aka Jenady
34 . deep
35 . Tashaz = 8. CAO box Cuban Press by me
36 . owaindav = 1. Tat blacks Donated By Mr. Ron Shuckins
37 . ejgarnut
38 . Magnate
39 . kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc = 2. The Fuente collection in box by me
40 . Stench


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Prizes

#'s

1. Tat blacks Donated By Mr. Ron Shuckins

2. The Fuente collection in box by me

3. Tambo Super Robustos box of 25 Donated By Mr. BaliBob of Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos

4. Set of Bead Trays Donated by Mr. cubicdissection

5. Custom wood ashtray Donated by Mr. cubicdissection

6. GOF 2006 and Bugatti lighter by me

7. Padron sampler #88 by me

8. CAO box Cuban Press by me

9. RYL Habana Sampler with cutter by me

10. Custom made Nubber Donated By Jim aka Jenady

11. Five finger Herf a dor and 3 singles by me

12. CAO America Sampler by me.

13. CAO Brazillias

Good luck everyone!! just minutes before closing!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Raffle two is closed and waiting for results. Thanks and Good luck everyone!

Here are the winning numbers, LOL Enjoy now to go pair them up. Conrats to the winners. I will update in a few! 
36, 39, 32, 4, 19, 7, 12, 35, 5, 33, 28, 20, 30


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to the winners, looks like CigarLoco and Tashaz had plenty of luck tonight.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Raffle #2 - 40 Entries
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco = 4. Set of Bead Trays Donated by Mr. cubicdissection
5 . dj1340 = 9. RYL Habana Sampler with cutter by me
6 . ejgarnut == 6. GOF 2006 and Bugatti lighter by me
7 . ejgarnut 
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7 = 7. Padron sampler #88 by me
13 . asmartbull
14 . FollyRocks
15 . jessejava
16 . Minicooper
17 . Amlique
18 . bn087
19 . cummins2500hd = 5. Custom wood ashtray Donated by Mr. cubicdissection
20 . deep = 12. CAO America Sampler by me.
21 . flux
22 . iMarc
23 . KetherInMalkuth
24 . KetherInMalkuth
25 . Magnate
26 . dajones
27 . CigarLoco
28 . CigarLoco = 11. Five finger Herf a dor and 3 singles by me
29 . Juicestain
30 . Tashaz = 13. CAO Brazillias
31 . dajones
32 . s_vivo = 3. Tambo Super Robustos box of 25 Donated By Mr. BaliBob of Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos

33 . Pitbull = 10. Custom made Nubber Donated By Jim aka Jenady
34 . deep
35 . Tashaz = 8. CAO box Cuban Press by me
36 . owaindav = 1. Tat blacks Donated By Mr. Ron Shuckins
37 . ejgarnut
38 . Magnate
39 . kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc = 2. The Fuente collection in box by me
40 . Stench
* __________________
Congrats to the winners!! and Thanks for supporting the troops!!*


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you Dave for making this possible and your generous donations !

Also thanks to everyone for their troop support !

And congrats to the other winners !!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
Thanks to!!!
I want to Thank the Following for their contributions to this great cause!!!!
Shuckins-Special shout out to SkinsFanLarry for getting the autograph's!!
Bob at Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos 
Cubicdissection
Ferry and DeGiri Cigars
Ed at Waxing Moon
Tampa Sweethearts

Also to my anonymous Random number drawer and Brad for keeping the counts straight, With out these two I would be in a heap of trouble.

Thanks Guys*


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Thank you Dave for all of your hard work!!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratz to all of the winners, and Thank You Dave for all the hard work.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone with out address's on their profile please send me your address to get your prize. Thanks and Congrats.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks again to Dave, Ron & all the others that put up prizes. Supreme effort to everyone & congrats to all the winners.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

A big massive thanks to everyone who has supported the raffles so far, both ticket holders and donors. Dave and Ron = Champs, you guys rock for putting this all together and giving us a chance to win these great prizes.
Bob at Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos, thanks for the prize mate I'm looking forward to trying these little puppies out.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Woot! I was out last night so missed the actual drawing.

Congrats to the winners! And praise be I got a chance to lower my inventory: whew!

Thanks to the actual plotters, planners, and executioners of not just the raffle but, more importantly, Cigar Lift 2010!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Drawing #3 will be May 1st at 7:00 pm PST :target:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

6 . ejgarnut == 6. GOF 2006 and Bugatti lighter by me

Awesome! I finally get to see what they smoke on the other side of the trailer park! And my bic is just about out of fuel too...lol...

Seriously though, that is one nice prize! 

Dave thank you for all your hard work & generosity in this endeavor. You know how I feel about what you are doing. 

Thank you to all who donated prizes! Ron, thanks for your generosity & your work behind the scenes, you cant hide bro!

Congrats to the winners & everyone that participated!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

You're gonna like the bugatti lighter, Terry. 

Congrats everyone!! 

Big thanks to Dave & Ron as always!!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

You guys can suck it lol No really great job by all involed


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Ditto Thanks D. Wade :bowdown:


Had a taker for the ticket on the texas cigar festival forum. "Bigtotoro" was the taker.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

20 . deep = 12. CAO America Sampler by me.

Awesome! Thanks guys...great job by all!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

39 . kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc = 2. The Fuente collection in box by me

winner winner chicken dinner. this is wicked. i love this raffle . you can definitely count me in for the next one.
big thanks to everyone who participated in this event and a huge THANK YOU to those who put this together. thank you thank you thank you......


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago, kraze15 and jollyrogger asked me if I wanted to donate to the troops. I say "Yeah, sounds good to me." Just yesterday I found out that our donation entered us into this raffle (I haven't had much time to peruse PUff lately, so i had no idea this contest was going on)...so that was a good surprise. And to find out that we won something is even a greater surprise.

Thanks to all the supporters of our troops, to those that donated the prizes, and to Smelvis for organizing all of this.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Okay Thanks we have just one more raffle to go and we are through it for awhile. I have everyone's address's that I need!! and should start packaging stuff tonight and will get everything mailed in the morning and possibly part on Tuesday!

cubicdissection Eric will be sending the ashtrays and bead holders himself so I think he is settled in his new place. Have patience here please.

I also have a couple more books to go out now that they sorted themselves out, sorry I messed that one up guy's. Dammit! :shocked:

Anyway Thanks and Congrats now go join Raffle #3 which has the Grand prize and a bunch of other nice stuff as well.

Dave

PS I will post picks of the last #3 Raffle prizes after I get #2 mailed out.

Thanks Troops win Troops win!!!!:usa: :first: :usa: :grouphug: :usa: :first: :usa:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

All prizes and the last two books are packed and will go out in the morning, with the exceptions above,

Thanks

dave​


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Raffle #3 Prizes so Far!!

Grand Prize Custom Made by our Very Own Ed @ WaxingMoon Woodworking and we know he can build a good Humidor, This is for you? Ed will custom make the interior to your specs as far as tray's or what have you?
It's a beauty and Donated in Whole By Ed Thanks Kind Sir!!:first:



Second Prize a one of a kind autographed box donated bt Ron Shuckins. Thanks Ron for this and all you do!:first:


By Mr. me 


Plus a set of four bead containers and a custom made wood ashtray donated by cubicdissection. Eric has been there in this for every raffle! Thanks Eric :first:


Plus a box of half coronas Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural 
Tobaccos. Bob is what we wish all our cigar manufactures were, if we could clone him we would have it made, Thanks Bob :first:




#3 Entries I may add some more prizes if we get additional Entries, Lets see how things go! :usa:

Thanks everyone!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Fellow Troop supporters!

I forgot one of the main prizes, this one is from Mr. me and Darlene, Carlito, Arturo SR and Arturo Jr and TampaSweethearts. Thank you guy's and one Beautiful Lady 

Yes this Ten stick sealed Ashton Sampler is signed by *three generations of the Fuentes,* Not a bad gift if I do say so myself. LOL

I also wanted to make sure everyone understands how the prizes will be drawn for raffle #3 Your number is by order of when you entered or I posted the entry!

Each entry is a number and that number will be used until or if it wins, then it is not used again. Until that is.........

For the Grand Prize which is the Fantastic Troop Humidor Ed built paid for and donated for the troops. *Thanks Again Ed!!!*

All entry numbers for raffle #3 will be re added to the pile for this drawing!

So even if you win one prize you can still win the humidor!!! :shocked: confused yet?

Okay the pictures of the Aston ten Cigar one of a kind Sampler!!!










Good Luck and Thank You! :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome prizes! Oh yeah and some $$'s sent.



s_vivo said:


> ALSO If we get to 15 people with more than 4 entries each in any of the raffles then there might even be an LE or two included. So tell your friends if you already qualify for this. And lets finish these raffles off with a bang!





Tashaz said:


> I'll throw two RE's on that Scott.





KetherInMalkuth said:


> Here is the latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads.
> 
> *1 Total Entry*
> Stench
> ...


*Also a bit of an update on the 4 entry competition, we currently have 10 entries for this. Remember the bonus prizes of 4 LE's will be added if it gets up to 15 entries!*


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats to the winners the other night. Thanks for putting this on for every Dave! Really cool of you to do.


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Sweet, I won!!

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka *s_vivo paid #3

Thanks Scott!
*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not dc but for Scott CP453617847US
0309 3220 0000 3192 8404
0309 3220 0000 3192 8411
0309 3220 0000 3192 8428
0309 3220 0000 3192 8466
0309 3220 0000 3192 8442
0309 3220 0000 3192 8459
0309 3220 0000 3192 8473
0309 3220 0000 3192 8435
0309 3220 0000 3192 8510
0309 3220 0000 3192 8527

:angel: :usa: :angel: :usa:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

For some reason they got shipped parcel, anyways they should be there a couple days before the final giveaway:

9102 1480 0860 0728 1659 47


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

Package on the way. Thanks for letting me participate.

0309 3220 0001 4296 7804


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Gentleman :roll:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

raffle raffle raffle ... i believe you've received the tracking numbers via PM.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> raffle raffle raffle ... i believe you've received the tracking numbers via PM.


8)

:usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Awesome prizes! Oh yeah and some $$'s sent.
> 
> *Also a bit of an update on the 4 entry competition, we currently have 10 entries for this. Remember the bonus prizes of 4 LE's will be added if it gets up to 15 entries!*


:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :usa2: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :usa2: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


























:rofl:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey you been smiley hunting. LOL


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Stop stealing all the roos otherwise how am I gonna get to work?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Unsure where to put this given I can't reply to that thread, but in addition to the signed Fuente book, ejgarnut through in some bonus sticks. 









Thanks Again!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Dave,

Put me down for one entry into raffle 3 please kind sir the box is on the way 
DC 0309 3220 0001 8712 3135. Also check your peepal because you have
money as well.


Pitbull


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

John aka Pitbull $3

Thanks John!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie aka swingerofbirches #3

Thanks Charlie!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Raph aka salmonfly #3

Thanks Raph!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Warren aka tashaz #3

Thanks Raph!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka s_vivo #3

Thanks Scott!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Scott aka s_vivo #3
> 
> Thanks Scott!!!


Bloody Hell! Scott's buying popularity again! LMAO.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Bloody Hell! Scott's buying popularity again! LMAO.


You could use some ya wanker, :new_all_coholic:Hey did you get the cao's?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Let the games begin! All of this :drama::drama::chkopcorn::evil:opcorn::evil: opcorn: :evil: :chk
Thank Dave. :couch2:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Bloody Hell! Scott's buying popularity again! LMAO.


I don't know what you're buying but it certainly is disturbing whatever it is you are doing with that Koala! Or are you just advertising your services?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Tashaz*  
_Bloody Hell! Scott's buying popularity again! LMAO.








_



s_vivo said:


> I don't know what you're buying but it certainly is disturbing whatever it is you are doing with that Koala! Or are you just advertising your services?


Wow Scott you really know how to declare war!!:angel:  :couch2: :angel:
:target::target::target::target::target::target: :target::target:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

She started it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

She? SHE? Started it? Oh man, thems fighting words. Mate when you come back here your not leaving unless it's on a stretcher. Either Vitamin N or Bottled Intelligence are gonna get you mate! 
:smoke2: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Hee hee! You know, this thing really is a blast. It was tough in the packaging phase, deciding which sticks, each lovingly hand-rolled, I could part with. But once they were on their way, I knew they were going to a better place and to a more deserving clientele.

But beyond THAT feel-goodedness, and beyond the fun of raffles and prizes, today I got a little sum'n, sum'n (you know: sum'n sum'n I maybe oughta notta shouldn't have I mean). And I'm even happier, already thinking how I'm a'gonna surprise my pal Tom, the guy who got me into this whole thing.

He's well past 80, a WWII vet, recently had heart surgery (but his Doc allows him a stogie a day, figgerin', what the heck!). I'm sure he remembers when a certain little island was NOT so far away...

And from the smoking rubble of my desk, I am going to bring that place just a little closer!

And you just KNOW who I'm thankin'!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

My Raffle #2 winnings came in today, 
and once again Dave has gone above and beyond !! mg:


















Thanks Bro !!! :usa2:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a break down of entries for Raffle 3 in order of entry.

*Raffle #3 - 45 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . Amlique
14 . dajones
15 . Andrew S
16 . deep
17 . ekengland07
18 . jessejava
19 . jessejava
20 . KetherInMalkuth
21 . KetherInMalkuth
22 . ROB968323
23 . Russell
24 . s_vivo
25 . Vinnie
26 . thegoldenmackid
27 . Magnate
28 . CaptainJeebes
29 . s_vivo
30 . CaptainJeebles
31 . CigarLoco
32 . ejgarnut
33 . Magnate
34 . thegoldenmackid
35 . s_vivo
36 . Pitbull
37 . swingerofbirches
38 . salmonfly
39 . tashaz
40 . s_vivo
41 . flyin'glass
42 . flyin'glass
43 . swingerofbirches
44 . swingerofbirches
45 . fiddlegrin


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads.

*1 Total Entry*
fiddlegrin
salmonfly
Stench
bn087 
commonsensman 
cummins2500hd 
ekengland07 
flux 
iMarc 
Magicseven 
owaindav 
ROB968323 
Russell 
Teedles915 
Vinnie 
Juicestain
owaindav
kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc

*2 Total Entries*
flyin'glass
Pitbull
CaptainJeebes
Amlique 
andrew s 
asmartbull 
FollyRocks
Minicooper

*3 Total Entries*
swingerofbirches
thegoldenmackid
deep
Arnie 
bdw1984 
CajunMaduro 
dj1340

*4 Total Entries*
Jessejava187 
Wild7

*5 Total Entries*
dajones

*6 Total Entries*

*7 Total Entries*
Magnate
KetherInMalkuth

*8 Total Entries*
Jenady
ejgarnut

*9 Total Entries*
Tashaz
CigarLoco

*10 Total Entries*

*11 Total Entries*
s_vivo


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

D.Wade aka flyin'glass #3

D.Wade aka flyin'glass #3

Thanks D!!!!


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> D.Wade aka flyin'glass #3
> 
> D.Wade aka flyin'glass #3
> 
> Thanks D!!!!


My pleasure.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the patience regarding the ashtrays and bead trays. They're DEFINITELY coming! Late this week or early next. Delay due to production scheduling issues (it's a hassle for me to spray finish, so I batch a lot of stuff at once), as well as me going thru some personal junk lately. But I assure you 100% these will be received, and you'll like it when they show up


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

flyin'glass said:


> My pleasure.


I can't pm you yet, Sorry! I wanted to Thanks you for 25 top dollar sticks for the troops and the cash, I don't usually do that but they are some nice sticks Bro!

I also wanted to Thank You for the tag a longs for me which included one of my Favorites a Padron 80 amppng others.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

hey dave. just got the package yesterday of the fuente story box set. look forward to sending more things over and helping out as much as i can. just wanted to say you have been doing a great job and all. thanks again.

erik


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Winnings from raffle #2 plus a few tag-alongs. Just awesome! Thank you Dave!

Folks, if you havent gotten in on the raffles yet, now is a great time to do so! It is definitely for a great cause....


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I can't pm you yet, Sorry! I wanted to Thanks you for 25 top dollar sticks for the troops and the cash, I don't usually do that but they are some nice sticks Bro!
> 
> I also wanted to Thank You for the tag a longs for me which included one of my Favorites a Padron 80 amppng others.
> 
> ...


Soooo noob.

Glad to be a part of this.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

... and in mere hours I shall magically transform one #3 raffle entry into three #3 raffle entries ... 

lol ... or

... when Dave receives the troop packages he'll modify the list to show three entries rather then one ... 

Those with grand imaginations feel free to believe the first telling of this tale ... for those only in the habit of living in the real world, the second telling is for you ... LOL 

Tracking shows that they've been on the delivery truck all day!!! I'm anxious for them to GET THERE ALREADY!!! lol ...


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I've been wanting to say for some time that I really admire the "swingerofbirches" nick.

Frost is way undervalued - kidz get sick of him after having him shoved down their throats in high skool...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

dajones said:


> I've been wanting to say for some time that I really admire the "swingerofbirches" nick.
> 
> Frost is way undervalued - kidz get sick of him after having him shoved down their throats in high skool...


Thanks! It's a strange thing if a week goes by without me reading "Birches" a few times over. 

_... One could do worse then be a swinger of birches_.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> ... and in mere hours I shall magically transform one #3 raffle entry into three #3 raffle entries ...
> 
> lol ... or
> 
> ...


They have landed but Chris say's he keeping them so sorry have to delete the one entry you have in the bombing thread!!

But hey thanks for trying Bro!

Dave


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> They have landed but Chris say's he keeping them so sorry have to delete the one entry you have in the bombing thread!!
> 
> But hey thanks for trying Bro!
> 
> Dave


I do love me a good sucker though!! :target:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I do love me a good sucker though!! :target:


I really should get a cut. :yell:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I really should get a cut. :yell:


If I give them to you, you'll just send them to the troops!! I know you! 
:usa:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

lol ... I didn't anticipate this turn of events! :biggrin1:

If I'm going to lose my spot in the bombing thread (although I think shuckins already bombed me for it ) then the least you two can do is :fencingfence or duel ... your choice of wording, lol) for the stuff. The winner takes the boxes of cigars and the loser gets only the most embarrasing contents of the lady troop care packages ... tampons!!! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Chris has intimate knowledge of the other stuff so I'll just take the gars. :angel:

Thanks Bro!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Winnings from raffle #2 plus a few tag-alongs. Just awesome! Thank you Dave!
> 
> Folks, if you havent gotten in on the raffles yet, now is a great time to do so! It is definitely for a great cause....


Do all Bugatti lighters come with tubos?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Well Chris has intimate knowledge of the other stuff so I'll just take the gars. :angel:
> 
> Thanks Bro!


The dual of words has begun! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

swingerofbirches aka Charlie #3

swingerofbirches aka Charlie #3

Thanks Charlie!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fiddlegrin aka A. Ham #3

Thanks Ham!!!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

One week to go!! Here is a break down of entries for Raffle 3 in order of entry.

*Raffle #3 - 47 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . Amlique
14 . dajones
15 . Andrew S
16 . deep
17 . ekengland07
18 . jessejava
19 . jessejava
20 . KetherInMalkuth
21 . KetherInMalkuth
22 . ROB968323
23 . Russell
24 . s_vivo
25 . Vinnie
26 . thegoldenmackid
27 . Magnate
28 . CaptainJeebes
29 . s_vivo
30 . CaptainJeebles
31 . CigarLoco
32 . ejgarnut
33 . Magnate
34 . thegoldenmackid
35 . s_vivo
36 . Pitbull
37 . swingerofbirches
38 . salmonfly
39 . tashaz
40 . s_vivo
41 . flyin'glass
42 . flyin'glass
43 . swingerofbirches
44 . swingerofbirches
45 . fiddlegrin
46 . Jenady
47 . dajones


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Do all Bugatti lighters come with tubos?


I read the earlier post as asking whether Bugattis come with TURBOS!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

dajones said:


> I read the earlier post as asking whether Bugattis come with TURBOS!


And I thought there were four? Only two according to the picture.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:tease: About a week to go if you haven't done it yet what are you waiting for? :tease:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> swingerofbirches aka Charlie #3
> 
> swingerofbirches aka Charlie #3
> 
> Thanks Charlie!!


I'm gonna try to get my ass out to Bvue today to get these over to Dave... but, in the meantime, here's what our man Charlie sent!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm glad that everything made it undamaged!!! I was really concerned that that lady troop packages would get destroyed in shipment or the lotion/body wash/etc would come open in the bags.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> I'm glad that everything made it undamaged!!! I was really concerned that that lady troop packages would get destroyed in shipment or the lotion/body wash/etc would come open in the bags.


Don't thank Fedex, though.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/268947-fedex-fail.html

Thanks again, Charlie... I'm planning a trip over to Dave's to drop this off today - hopefully our schedules line up.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

That figures ... looks like I was right to be worried about the packages. It's pretty shocking that they can't deliver a box without dropping it/dropping something on it. 
Well at least the contents weren't damaged ... that's the important thing.

Glad Chaka is excited about them. My wife was really excited to go shopping together for the lady package stuff and put the packages together.

At least the last leg of the delivery is trustworthy, unlike UPS and FedEx. Thanks again for accepting shipment and taking it to Dave. It's really appreciated!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> One week to go!! Here is a break down of entries for Raffle 3 in order of entry.
> 
> *Raffle #3 - 45 Entries*
> 1 . Arnie
> ...


* Drawing #3 will be May 1st at 7:00 pm PST still time to enter!!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Here is the latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads.
> 
> *1 Total Entry*
> fiddlegrin
> ...


Drawing #3 will be May 1st at 7:00 pm PST / Still time to get in on this from the Aussie twins!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Drawing #3 will be May 1st at 7:00 pm PST / If you haven't entered and wish to I will accept DC numbers posted and when you win will then ship the winnings!!!!

Lets finish this with a bang!! and Thanks All!!

:ranger: :cowboyic9: :drum:


*PS The fight with UPS is over and while I prefer USPO I will accept packages for the troops from other carriers. I will not personally use them, but I won't let it affect the troops! *


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

OK, I admit that I entered early and have been negligent in keeping up with this thread. Can someone point to the s_vivo 4 Entry contest?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenady said:


> OK, I admit that I entered early and have been negligent in keeping up with this thread. Can someone point to the s_vivo 4 Entry contest?


Hey Jim 
It's way back here's Scotts last post about it! Basically anyone with 4 total entries get entered into a drwing by Scott and Warren for what you see below!! I'm not sure sure if you get an entry for each four, If for say you have 8 total entries? Scott?

Remember 20 quality sticks will go to the winner of this draw a mixture of ten from me and 10 from the mad bomber from the West(Tashaz). So get in while the going's cheap!

*ALSO If we get to 15 people with more than 4 entries each in any of the raffles then there might even be an LE or two included. So tell your friends if you already qualify for this. :gossip::grouphug: And lets finish these raffles off with a bang!*


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Jim, I think the last update was on page 21 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...troop-humidor-raffle-plus-lots-prizes-21.html.

The bonus draw is for anyone who has 4 or more entries in any of the raffles. It was only going to be one entry per person but I think anyone who has 8 entries should be rewarded so I'm happy for one entry per 4 so if you have 8 entries you will have 2 chances etc.
So that means for the guys sitting on 3 they still have a chance to get in on this and also the gents on 7 have the opportunity the get a second entry. And the person on 11 just needs his head read.

Anyway this is all just for a bit of fun and will hopefully reward some of the guys for supporting this great cause.

Up for grabs will be 10 sticks from me and another 10 from Warren(Tashaz), I hope you can all use your imagination as to origin of where these fine Aussie *imports* are from, as mentioned if we hit 15 entries for this comp both Warren and I will include 2 LE's each.

I hope that makes sense to everyone, feel free to pm me if you are unsure or would like some more information.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

GO SCOTT!! Wish I could get up to 8 before the end of the raffle, but know I can't...

But here IS my contribution!

INSTANT WIN FOR THE NEXT CONFIRMED ENTRY!!! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/257640-non-cuban-maw-3-a-11.html#post2866705


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Magnate said:


> GO SCOTT!! Wish I could get up to 8 before the end of the raffle, but know I can't...
> 
> But here IS my contribution!
> 
> INSTANT WIN FOR THE NEXT CONFIRMED ENTRY!!! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/257640-non-cuban-maw-3-a-11.html#post2866705


Not just me it's that crazy ass bomber from the west Warren as well.

Awesome idea on the MAW!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Awesome idea on the MAW!


Nah, the big boys showed me how. Batman & Elvis, good role models.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Nah, the big boys showed me how. Batman & Elvis, good role models.


I notice you didn't mention trying to steal my dog.  speaking of dogs!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I notice you didn't mention trying to steal my dog.  speaking of dogs!


Hey man, he jumped in my car... what does that tell you? !:tease:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Hi Jim, I think the last update was on page 21 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...troop-humidor-raffle-plus-lots-prizes-21.html.
> 
> The bonus draw is for anyone who has 4 or more entries in any of the raffles. It was only going to be one entry per person but I think anyone who has 8 entries should be rewarded so I'm happy for one entry per 4 so if you have 8 entries you will have 2 chances etc.
> So that means for the guys sitting on 3 they still have a chance to get in on this and also the gents on 7 have the opportunity the get a second entry. And the person on 11 just needs his head read.
> ...


I am sitting on seven entries, 5 in #1 and 1 in each of #2 and #3. I guess I better get in at least one more entry.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Hi Jim, I think the last update was on page 21 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...troop-humidor-raffle-plus-lots-prizes-21.html.
> 
> The bonus draw is for anyone who has 4 or more entries in any of the raffles. It was only going to be one entry per person but I think anyone who has 8 entries should be rewarded so I'm happy for one entry per 4 so if you have 8 entries you will have 2 chances etc.
> So that means for the guys sitting on 3 they still have a chance to get in on this and also the gents on 7 have the opportunity the get a second entry. And the person on 11 just needs his head read.
> ...


Thanks Brad and Warren

I will sweeten the pot we are at 45 entries now if we hit 54 I will include as another prize this baby!! Winner has to pay shipping of his or her choice!!
or buy it outright $400 and pay shipping!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Also if we hit 50 I will add a couple more prizes!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

WTF Dave. That Monte is beautiful. Quit tempting me. Argh. You will inevitably have 25 sticks in the mail later this week.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Magnate said:


> GO SCOTT!! Wish I could get up to 8 before the end of the raffle, but know I can't...
> 
> But here IS my contribution!
> 
> INSTANT WIN FOR THE NEXT CONFIRMED ENTRY!!! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/257640-non-cuban-maw-3-a-11.html#post2866705


Grrr... I'm really getting into this INVENTORY REDUCTION! (I keep thinking of stuff going to WAY more deserving consumers than myself...)

So: count me in. I'll poopal Smelvis, put together a box, and get a DC number by close-of-business today... (This one's gonna hurt, though...).


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys, while the pics of that humidor may be the clearest pics Dave has ever posted - they still do no justice on how good that thing really looks. It's mostly gorgeous!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks pretty stunning in the pic!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jim aka Jenady paid in full #3

Thanks Jim!!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

In the chute!

Priority Mail
DC # 0460 4371 1460 1108 8675


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David aka dajones #3

Thanks David!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:usa2: Four day's left! :cowboyic9:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads.

*1 Total Entry*
fiddlegrin
salmonfly
Stench
bn087 
commonsensman 
cummins2500hd 
ekengland07 
flux 
iMarc 
Magicseven 
owaindav 
ROB968323 
Russell 
Teedles915 
Vinnie 
Juicestain
owaindav
kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc

*2 Total Entries*
Pitbull
Amlique 
andrew s 
asmartbull 
FollyRocks
Minicooper

*3 Total Entries*
CaptainJeebes
swingerofbirches
deep
Arnie 
bdw1984 
CajunMaduro 
dj1340

*4 Total Entries*
flyin'glass
thegoldenmackid
Jessejava187 
Wild7

*5 Total Entries*
dajones

*6 Total Entries*

*7 Total Entries*
Magnate
KetherInMalkuth

*8 Total Entries*
Jenady
ejgarnut

*9 Total Entries*
Tashaz
CigarLoco

*10 Total Entries*

*11 Total Entries*
s_vivo


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a break down of entries for Raffle 3 in order of entry.

*Raffle #3 - 51 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . Amlique
14 . dajones
15 . Andrew S
16 . deep
17 . ekengland07
18 . jessejava
19 . jessejava
20 . KetherInMalkuth
21 . KetherInMalkuth
22 . ROB968323
23 . Russell
24 . s_vivo
25 . Vinnie
26 . thegoldenmackid
27 . Magnate
28 . CaptainJeebes
29 . s_vivo
30 . CaptainJeebes
31 . CigarLoco
32 . ejgarnut
33 . Magnate
34 . thegoldenmackid
35 . s_vivo
36 . Pitbull
37 . swingerofbirches
38 . salmonfly
39 . tashaz
40 . s_vivo
41 . flyin'glass
42 . flyin'glass
43 . swingerofbirches
44 . swingerofbirches
45 . fiddlegrin
46 . Jenady
47 . dajones
48 . thegoldenmackid
49 . CaptainJeebes
50 . flyin'glass
51 . flyin'glass


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie aka thegoldenmackid #3

Thanks Charlie!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the patience regarding the ashtrays and bead trays. They're DEFINITELY coming! Late this week or early next. Delay due to production scheduling issues (it's a hassle for me to spray finish, so I batch a lot of stuff at once), as well as me going thru some personal junk lately. But I assure you 100% these will be received, and you'll like it when they show up


:bump2: :bump2: :bump2: :bump2: :bump2: :bump2:

Bump and to say a couple day's left!! :usa2:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> It looks pretty stunning in the pic!


Trust me, bro... those pics don't show how cool that thing is. It's got some great angles you can't quite make out well in the pics.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

By my count we all need one more person with 4 or more for the LE's! Unless s_vivo is counting his own entires to his own contest?

Edit: That includes 2 from Tashaz... Who knows.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> By my count we all need one more person with 4 or more for the LE's! Unless s_vivo is counting his own entires to his own contest?
> 
> Edit: That includes 2 from Tashaz... Who knows.


I dunno Charlie, ask Scotts opinion as he never phrases these things properly to avoid confusion. LMAO. My take is include us in the count but if I won I'd just redraw anyway.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I dunno Charlie, ask Scotts opinion as he never phrases these things properly to avoid confusion. LMAO. My take is include us in the count but if I won I'd just redraw anyway.


Given that the two of you have a 1/4 chance of winning right now and even better odds if Scott enters again...

Great work Warren, I can see you are trying to beat shuckins and I when it comes to response time.

You think us Americans would get in trouble for sending some L.E.'s to the troops? :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:usa2: :bump2: :usa2: :bump2:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Two more entries and Dave throws in the RyJ's and the Tat Tubos/Padron ... six more entries and that rediculously handsome humi is added to the pot! 

Come on folks ... nearly there.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> six more entries and that rediculously handsome humi is added to the pot!


What? WHAT?!

Are you tellin' me tha Patriotic Puffer(tm) mega-humi is NOT yet part of Raffle #3????


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

dajones said:


> What? WHAT?!
> 
> Are you tellin' me tha Patriotic Puffer(tm) mega-humi is NOT yet part of Raffle #3????


No, Waxing Moon's is. Charlie is talking about the Montecristo humidor.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> No, Waxing Moon's is. Charlie is talking about the Montecristo humidor.


Ahhhh!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

lol ... didn't mean to cause any confusion.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Dave you better draw this raffle soon as the tension/waiting seams to be getting a bit much for these guys LOL!:lolat: :drama::drama:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Dave you better draw this raffle soon as the tension/waiting seams to be getting a bit much for these guys LOL!:lolat: :drama::drama:


Yeah they rattle easy when cigars are at stake. LOL :angel:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> By my count we all need one more person with 4 or more for the LE's! Unless s_vivo is counting his own entires to his own contest?
> 
> Edit: That includes 2 from Tashaz... Who knows.


Not counting my own entries but will count Warrens for the purpose of getting the LE's into the draw. So that means the count is at 14 - *ONE MORE ENTRY INTO THE FOUR ENTRY CONTEST AND THE LE'S ARE INCLUDED!!*



Tashaz said:


> I dunno Charlie, ask Scotts opinion as he never phrases these things properly to avoid confusion. LMAO. My take is include us in the count but if I won I'd just redraw anyway.


I resent that comment, my clearings are always word as mud.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

looking forward to saturday!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CaptainJeebes aka Sam #3

Thanks Sam!!!


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> Not counting my own entries but will count Warrens for the purpose of getting the LE's into the draw. So that means the count is at 14 - *ONE MORE ENTRY INTO THE FOUR ENTRY CONTEST AND THE LE'S ARE INCLUDED!!*


Bring on the L.E.s ... :hc PM to Dave.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

flyin'glass said:


> Bring on the L.E.s ... :hc PM to Dave.


Sweetttttt, one more prize.:couch2:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Here is the latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads.
> 
> *1 Total Entry*
> fiddlegrin
> ...





s_vivo said:


> Hi Jim, I think the last update was on page 21 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...troop-humidor-raffle-plus-lots-prizes-21.html.
> 
> The bonus draw is for anyone who has 4 or more entries in any of the raffles. It was only going to be one entry per person but I think anyone who has 8 entries should be rewarded so I'm happy for one entry per 4 so if you have 8 entries you will have 2 chances etc.
> So that means for the guys sitting on 3 they still have a chance to get in on this and also the gents on 7 have the opportunity the get a second entry. And the person on 11 just needs his head read.
> ...


Gents just for some clarification - the LE's that are being refered to are part of a seperate drawing for people who have entered any of the raffles four or more times, last count I have is that there are 14 entries for this comp. We still need one more person to have 4/8/12 entries to include the LE's.:thumb:

All for a good cause people, remember there is still time!!!!!! Just! 
:thumb:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> We still need one more person to have 4/8/12 entries to include the LE's.:thumb:


4?

8??

12??!

What a wacky group.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

flyin'glass aka D.Wade #3

flyin'glass aka D.Wade #3

Thanks D!!!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a break down of entries for Raffle 3 in order of entry.

*Raffle #3 - 52 Entries*
1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . Amlique
14 . dajones
15 . Andrew S
16 . deep
17 . ekengland07
18 . jessejava
19 . jessejava
20 . KetherInMalkuth
21 . KetherInMalkuth
22 . ROB968323
23 . Russell
24 . s_vivo
25 . Vinnie
26 . thegoldenmackid
27 . Magnate
28 . CaptainJeebes
29 . s_vivo
30 . CaptainJeebes
31 . CigarLoco
32 . ejgarnut
33 . Magnate
34 . thegoldenmackid
35 . s_vivo
36 . Pitbull
37 . swingerofbirches
38 . salmonfly
39 . tashaz
40 . s_vivo
41 . flyin'glass
42 . flyin'glass
43 . swingerofbirches
44 . swingerofbirches
45 . fiddlegrin
46 . Jenady
47 . dajones
48 . thegoldenmackid
49 . CaptainJeebes
50 . flyin'glass
51 . flyin'glass
52 . s_vivo


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the latest tally for the s_vivo "4 Entry" contest based on all entries verified via Dave's posts in the Raffle Threads.

*1 Total Entry*
fiddlegrin
salmonfly
Stench
bn087 
commonsensman 
cummins2500hd 
ekengland07 
flux 
iMarc 
Magicseven 
owaindav 
ROB968323 
Russell 
Teedles915 
Vinnie 
Juicestain
owaindav
kraze15, jolyrogger, and dmisc

*2 Total Entries*
Pitbull
Amlique 
andrew s 
asmartbull 
FollyRocks
Minicooper

*3 Total Entries*
CaptainJeebes
swingerofbirches
deep
Arnie 
bdw1984 
CajunMaduro 
dj1340

*4 Total Entries*
flyin'glass
thegoldenmackid
Jessejava187 
Wild7

*5 Total Entries*
dajones

*6 Total Entries*

*7 Total Entries*
Magnate
KetherInMalkuth

*8 Total Entries*
Jenady
ejgarnut

*9 Total Entries*
Tashaz
CigarLoco

*10 Total Entries*

*11 Total Entries*

*12 Total Entries*
s_vivo


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> flyin'glass aka D.Wade #3
> 
> flyin'glass aka D.Wade #3
> 
> Thanks D!!!


YAY. The LEs are in.

3 more for the humi.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Heh.

Goin' to the woods for the weekend -- so I won't even know the outcome of any of these for a coupla day!

Good luck all!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

How long to go? And yes the 4 LE's are now included in the 4 Entry draw!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> How long to go? And yes the 4 LE's are now included in the 4 Entry draw!





smelvis said:


> * Drawing #3 will be May 1st at 7:00 pm PST still time to enter!!*


So 24 hours...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka s_vivo #3

Thanks Scott!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Scott aka s_vivo #3
> 
> Thanks Scott!!


Not again Scott.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Not again Scott.


Gives new meaning when we hear Crazy Aussies.  12 Entries! WOW! :dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Gives new meaning when we hear Crazy Aussies.  12 Entries! WOW! :dunno:


He just wants to do me out of a few RE's! LMAO Everyone seems to have missed that I said 2 RE's so that would be 2LE's from Scott & 2 RE's from me. Confused now? :dunno:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> He just wants to do me out of a few RE's! LMAO Everyone seems to have missed that I said 2 RE's so that would be 2LE's from Scott & 2 RE's from me. Confused now? :dunno:


Naw wasn't it two LE's per entry? LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Naw wasn't it two LE's per entry? LOL


I've got plenty RE's but Scott's the only one with enough LE's to fill that order methinks. LOL.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> The bonus draw is for anyone who has 4 or more entries in any of the raffles. It was only going to be one entry per person but I think anyone who has 8 entries should be rewarded so I'm happy for one entry per 4 so if you have 8 entries you will have 2 chances etc.
> So that means for the guys sitting on 3 they still have a chance to get in on this and also the gents on 7 have the opportunity the get a second entry. *And the person on 11 just needs his head read.*
> 
> Anyway this is all just for a bit of fun and will hopefully reward some of the guys for supporting this great cause.
> ...


As above!



thegoldenmackid said:


> Not again Scott.


Oops finger slipped.



Tashaz said:


> He just wants to do me out of a few RE's! LMAO Everyone seems to have missed that I said 2 RE's so that would be 2LE's from Scott & 2 RE's from me. Confused now? :dunno:


Oh I see, fair enough mate. What's an RE or two between friends.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I've got plenty RE's but Scott's the only one with enough LE's to fill that order methinks. LOL.


I'd make a fake handle and enter if that was the case, Okay maybe I wouldn't but what a prize! 

What you guy's are doing is a HELLA prize as it is, me thinks it's the second best prize in the raffle.

Thanks guy's!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I'd make a fake handle and enter if that was the case, Okay maybe I wouldn't but what a prize!
> 
> What you guy's are doing is a HELLA prize as it is, me thinks it's the second best prize in the raffle.
> 
> Thanks guy's!!


+ 100% on the above Dave!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BTW just so you know I am not handling the 4 entry raffle this is the Aussies deal, if they need my random number guy that's up to them! :roll:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I'd make a fake handle and enter if that was the case, Okay maybe I wouldn't but what a prize!
> 
> What you guy's are doing is a HELLA prize as it is, me thinks it's the second best prize in the raffle.
> 
> Thanks guy's!!


Second best, besides your Tubo museum right?

If Scott enters again, I'm starting the "ban s_vivo" petition.



smelvis said:


> BTW just so you know I am not handling the 4 entry raffle this is the Aussies deal, if they need my random number guy that's up to them! :roll:


What Dave really means is that because the Aussie's are in charge of that drawing, don't expect a winner to be chosen until 2013.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Second best, besides your Tubo museum right?
> 
> If Scott enters again, I'm starting the "ban s_vivo" petition.
> 
> What Dave really means is that because the Aussie's are in charge of that drawing, don't expect a winner to be chosen until 2013.


 I dont think we'll make you wait that long. May have to smoke all my good gars tonight though. Will 10 Monte Joyitas do as a prize? LMAO


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I dont think we'll make you wait that long. May have to smoke all my good gars tonight though. Will 10 Monte Joyitas do as a prize? LMAO


Those will go nice with my Backwoods.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines of 10 Quintero Nacionales that I just picked up and maybe throw an LE band on two of them?!

And Charlie what's this 2013 business huh punk?!? Remember we're a day ahead of you backwards folk down there in the Northern Hemisphere. (Mental note: send Charlie my Acid sampler if he wins this prize). :boink:

Yeah Warren I've already got nicotine poisoning today after trying to finish a box of RyJ Dukes man I thought one was bad enough try smoking ten in a day! uke: uke: 

All in all I don't think the winner of this draw will be disappointed. To be perfectly honest I don't anyone who has had anything to do with this competition could be disappointed, all of this is going to a great cause and the rewards for giving have been great! Ron and Dave :thumb:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> And Charlie what's this 2013 business huh punk?!? Remember we're a day ahead of you backwards folk down there in the Northern Hemisphere. (Mental note: send Charlie my Acid sampler if he wins this prize). :boink:


Charlie, Charlie, Charlie! Look at what you've gone and done, it's never good to poke at a sleeping bear!! :couch2:
ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Charlie, Charlie, Charlie! Look at what you've gone and done, it's never good to poke at a sleeping bear!! :couch2:
> ound:ound:ound:ound:


The koala lives almost entirely on eucalypt leaves - I think they meant to say Tobacco leaves or is that the drop bear?. Like wombats and sloths, the koala has a very low metabolic rate for a mammal and *rests motionless for about 16 to 18 hours a day,* sleeping most of that time and it can be highly hazardous to your safety to wake them - Good point Raph, read the next point. *Koalas can be aggressive* towards each other(and people that poke them!), throwing a foreleg around their opponent and biting, though most aggressive behavior is brief squabbles - Maybe Kym aka Loco is also a Koala that could explain his and Warren's relationship?. Handling koalas may cause them stress, and the issue of aggression and stress from handling is a political issue in Australia.Maybe Rudd is trying to introduce a Koala handling tax? Only political issue I can think of.
Koalas spend about three of their five active hours eating - So your lucky I wasn't eating when you disturbed me Charlie because that could really be dangerous.

So don't poke the BEAR! anda:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!!! Who said I was sleeping BTW, They get none!:whip:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

That is one angry looking bear!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Now this is what a mad bear looks like !


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> That is one angry looking bear!


How are they fried? ound:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't piss the bear off, He'll have ya!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Big thanks to Raph for turning this into "BOTLS Name Your Animal"

Now back on topic: What's in the Acid sampler Scott?


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Big thanks to Raph for turning this into "BOTLS Name Your Animal"
> 
> Now back on topic: What's in the Acid sampler Scott?


Damn I hope you win!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> Damn I hope you win!


I mean, you're gonna have to try harder to top this.

(Raph, I need help with some sarcastic smiley) anda:


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

just a few more hours...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sam aka CaptainJeebes #3

Thanks Sam!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

The hour draws near ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Drawing #3 will be May 1st at 7:00 pm PST / If you haven't entered and wish to I will accept DC numbers posted and when you win will then ship the winnings!!!!

Prizes and there numbers!

1. a one of a kind autographed box of LA Riqueza Churchill Cigars donated by Ron Shuckins. Thanks Ron for this and all you do!:first:

2. By Mr. me :redface: Fuentes A Carlos Arturo Fuente Giftset

3. Plus a set of four bead containers donated by cubicdissection. Eric has been there in this for every raffle! Thanks Eric :first:

4. A custom made wood ashtray donated by cubicdissection. Eric has been there in this for every raffle! Thanks Eric :first:

5. A a box of half coronas Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural 
Tobaccos. Bob is what we wish all our cigar manufactures were, if we could clone him we would have it made, Thanks Bob :first:

6. By Mr. me a Ten stick sealed Ashton Sampler is signed by three Fuentes.

7. By Mr. me a R Y & J Habanna reserve set with cutter.

8. By Mr. me a five finger tavel humi a red and black tat and a 64 padron

Grand prize........Grand Prize Custom Made by our Very Own Ed @ WaxingMoon Woodworking

Prizes 1 through 8 will be drawn first then all #3 entries will be added for the Humidor By Ed!!
*
Thanks to!!!
I want to Thank the Following for their contributions to this great cause!!!!
Shuckins-Special shout out to SkinsFanLarry for getting the autograph's!!
Bob at Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos 
Cubicdissection
Ferry and DeGiri Cigars
Ed at Waxing Moon
Tampa Sweethearts

Also to my anonymous Random number drawer and Brad for keeping the counts straight, With out these two I would be in a heap of trouble.

Thanks Guys*


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Brad and Warren
> 
> I will sweeten the pot we are at 45 entries now if we hit 54 I will include as another prize this baby!! Winner has to pay shipping of his or her choice!!
> or buy it outright $400 and pay shipping!


Only two entries off getting this thrown in guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The winner pay's shipping on it if it does Scott, Just so people know I mentioned it in advance on the first post. Last one cost a $100 to ship! if it goes over sea's it will be even worse. Just full disclosure!! :banana:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> Only two entries off getting this thrown in guys!


Scott, you know you want to enter two more times.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Scott, you know you want to enter two more times.


It is Pretty!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Scott, you know you want to enter two more times.


What happened to the "If s_vivo enters once more i'm going to start a petition to ban him" talk then???? Talk about flip flopping.anda:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> What happened to the "If s_vivo enters once more i'm going to start a petition to ban him" talk then???? Talk about flip flopping.anda:


I vote we ban him NOW! Too many sticks & he keeps making me order more just to justify his OCD to himself! :ban:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Let him enter 2 more times FIRST!!

Then ban him! He took my poker money.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Let him enter 2 more times FIRST!!
> 
> Then ban him! He took my poker money.


OMG! He was hungover as well! Are you that bad Chris? LOL.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Scott & I came down to the end and it was pretty heated... too bad we didn't have spectators! 

:focus:

LESS THAN AN HOUR!!! EXCITING!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> ...............................
> 
> I resent that comment, my clearings are always word as mud.


Kahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaaa!!! ound:

Scott! Ya killin me hear!!!!! :biggrin:

.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Brad and Warren
> 
> I will sweeten the pot we are at 45 entries now if we hit 54 I will include as another prize this baby!! Winner has to pay shipping of his or her choice!!
> or buy it outright $400 and pay shipping!


that's got me wanting to enter!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow!
Just catching up on this thread. I missed a lot over the last couple of days!


There is an Astonishing boatload of prizes!!!!!!:jaw:






WOW_________________________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> What happened to the "If s_vivo enters once more i'm going to start a petition to ban him" talk then???? Talk about flip flopping.anda:


I said nothing about twice...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Entries closed! Latest list.

*Raffle #3 - 53 Entries
*1 . Arnie
2 . bdw1984
3 . CajunMaduro
4 . CigarLoco
5 . dj1340
6 . ejgarnut
7 . ejgarnut
8 . Jenady
9 . KetherInMalkuth
10 . Magnate
11 . s_vivo
12 . Wild7
13 . Amlique
14 . dajones
15 . Andrew S
16 . deep
17 . ekengland07
18 . jessejava
19 . jessejava
20 . KetherInMalkuth
21 . KetherInMalkuth
22 . ROB968323
23 . Russell
24 . s_vivo
25 . Vinnie
26 . thegoldenmackid
27 . Magnate
28 . CaptainJeebes
29 . s_vivo
30 . CaptainJeebes
31 . CigarLoco
32 . ejgarnut
33 . Magnate
34 . thegoldenmackid
35 . s_vivo
36 . Pitbull
37 . swingerofbirches
38 . salmonfly
39 . tashaz
40 . s_vivo
41 . flyin'glass
42 . flyin'glass
43 . swingerofbirches
44 . swingerofbirches
45 . fiddlegrin
46 . Jenady
47 . dajones
48 . thegoldenmackid
49 . CaptainJeebes
50 . flyin'glass
51 . flyin'glass
52 . s_vivo ______________
53. CaptainJeebes


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Winners coming up soon??????? :banana:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Drawing Over
> 
> Prizes and there numbers!
> 
> ...


* Winning numbers for prizes 1 - 8 are......

44, 43, 5, 8, 3, 24, 47, 53 *

Grand prize is #14 Congrats David WTG


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats. Particularly to Charlie for winning twice.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Bonus drawing coming up soon.................just need to verify all entries. Also congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Grand Prize for the Humidor is number 14

Congrats all.  Thanks for supporting the troops :rockon:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats All! Great Job with this!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats to all raffle winners and the real winners the troops !

Thanks to you Dave and all donors who produced this fun event ! :yo:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners, and to the real winners of this contest... The Troops.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hooray for all the winners!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

1 CaptainJeebes
2 Jenady
3 ejgarnut
4 thegoldenmackid
5 Tashaz
6 Jessejava187 
7 Wild7 
8 CigarLoco
9 dajones 
10 Magnate
11 KetherInMalkuth
12 Jenady
13 flyin'glass
14 ejgarnut
15 Tashaz
16 CigarLoco

Here is the list! Thanks Brad. Drawing coming up very shortly..........:high5: :banana:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!

Thank you Dave for all your time and hard work you put into this. I think it turned out to be pretty darned successful. You made it alot of fun & our troops will benefit much!

Thanks to Ron & all the others who donated prizes, or helped in other ways....its been a way cool raffle!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> * Winning numbers for prizes 1 - 8 are......
> 
> 44, 43, 5, 8, 3, 24, 47, 53 *
> 
> Grand prize is #14 Congrats David WTG


 Originally Posted by *smelvis*  
Drawing Over

Prizes and there numbers!

1. a one of a kind autographed box of LA Riqueza Churchill Cigars donated by Ron Shuckins. Thanks Ron for this and all you do!:first:
Winner = 44 . swingerofbirches

2. By Mr. me :redface: Fuentes A Carlos Arturo Fuente Giftset
Winner = 43 . swingerofbirches

3. Plus a set of four bead containers donated by cubicdissection. Eric has been there in this for every raffle! Thanks Eric :first:
Winner = 5 . dj1340

4. A custom made wood ashtray donated by cubicdissection. Eric has been there in this for every raffle! Thanks Eric :first:
Winner = 8 . Jenady

5. A a box of half coronas Tambo Cigars donated by Tambolaka Natural 
Tobaccos. Bob is what we wish all our cigar manufactures were, if we could clone him we would have it made, Thanks Bob :first:
Winner = 3 . CajunMaduro

6. By Mr. me a Ten stick sealed Ashton Sampler is signed by three Fuentes.
Winner = 24 . s_vivo

7. By Mr. me a R Y & J Habanna reserve set with cutter.
Winner = 47 . dajones

8. By Mr. me a five finger tavel humi a red and black tat and a 64 padron
Winner = 53. CaptainJeebes

Grand prize........Grand Prize Custom Made by our Very Own Ed @ WaxingMoon Woodworking 
Winner = 14 . dajones


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks all it been a long haul, Congrats all who support our Troops your all winners in my book! :high5:

David is camping just wait til he come back and see what he's won. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Any winners without address's in their profile please pm them to me, I will combine the Bombs from me and Ron when possible, I will try and get this all packaged tomorrow and mailed Monday, Tuesday at the latest.

Thanks I will take pictures and post totals Tomorrow or late tonight.

Dave


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> 1 CaptainJeebes
> 2 Jenady
> 3 ejgarnut
> 4 thegoldenmackid
> ...


Alrighty thanks to the magical random generator for giving me the winner...........

........Number 5 - Tashaz - No way that wanker is winning - *Redraw*
........Number 15 - Tashaz :spit: - Shit not again this stupid number generator must be broken -* Redraw*
........Number 16 - CigarLoco :high5:- Congratulations brother we will be in contact to organise your prize.:banana::banana::banana::banana:

Also contact was made with Warren and when told he had won twice his response both times was "REDRAW" very generous mate but you were joking about keeping all my smokes right? :faint:

Thanks everyone for playing and supporting the real winners, THE TROOPS!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Scott and Warren way to participate and Congrats Kym!!! 

Now send them Cuban Swishers. :tongue1:


----------



## flyin'glass (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations to all! I am amazed at the significant efforts made to support the troops. Absolutely incredible. :high5: This has got to be one of the best things about the Puff.com forums.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

What to say ?????

Thanks is hardly enough, your generosity is a shining example of what great Brothers y'all are !!!!

I guess I'll have to kiss y'alls ass's now and be nice from now own !!!!!

*NOT !!!!!

* Seriously, Thank you !!!! :hug: :hug: :kiss: < for Tash !!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow Im very surprised. I never win anything..this is very exciting!!! Thanks Smelvis and everyone who donated! :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

* Okay Pictures maybe tomorrow, to tired now but how about a rough Grand total?

Ready we raised $8900.00 in cash, cigars and goodies!!!!! I will give a breakdown when I take pictures, it will take some ciphering. 

Wow people just Wow!!!:banana: :bounce: :banana::bounce: :banana:

Troop Incoming ASAP

Puffers be proud be very proud, Thanks Jon and the mods for giving us the springboard to do this!!

Dave
*


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

:whoo: :clap2: :hail:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Congrats to all the winners, and to the real winners of this contest... The Troops.


100% on the above Bro!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Well done everyone, congrats on your prizes. I'm glad I didnt win anything for a change. LOL. 
To Kym: If I'd known you were going to win the bonus raffle I would have cancelled the redraw J/K. Your one of many deserving winners in this whole massive Raffle episode.
To Dave & Ron: Guys, you have put a monumental amount of time, effort & money into this so I am glad it was a success. Superb win for the troops.
To Scott: I'm smoking one of your Mad5's as I type. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> * Okay Pictures maybe tomorrow, to tired now but how about a rough Grand total?
> 
> Ready we raised $8900.00 in cash, cigars and goodies!!!!! I will give a breakdown when I take pictures, it will take some ciphering.
> 
> ...


Some Pictures!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

congrats to all the winners but more importantly a big THANK YOU to Dave for his tireless efforts to get this sort of thing done. It surely deserves a huge pat on the back.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

smelvis said:


> * Okay Pictures maybe tomorrow, to tired now but how about a rough Grand total?*
> 
> *Ready we raised $8900.00 in cash, cigars and goodies!!!!! I will give a breakdown when I take pictures, it will take some ciphering. *
> 
> ...


That's brilliant!!!

Couldn't agree more with DJ either ... thanks for all your hard work Dave! Everyone that donated prizes is awesome too! 
This really is a forum full of good people. 
I'm sure this raffle will keep the troops smoking cigars and playing cards for a long time to come!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Congratulations to all the raffle Winners!*

Wow! that was a lot of sweet booty! :biggrin:

Many many Kudos :bowdown: to you Dave and Ron too!!!!

What an amazing project this has been! Thak you for your hard work!!!!!!

A large sweeping tip of the hat to all the Donors! :clap2: :yo:

(Some of you get extra tips, some even get 12 doffs of the hat!) ) :yo: x 12 = :hug:

Thank you for posting photos Dave! This has been an amazingly successful "Drive"!!!!!!!

Plus there are actually more gars still in transit, "on their way to join the fray!" (just made that up!)pound

Warren and Tash did another class act, by refusing the prize? What a shock! :faint:

*...........NOT__!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :yo:

All you _"Puffers" _really know how to "Rock the Kasba!!!"

It is a privilage to know ya! :beerchug:

*Rock On___!!!* :rockon:

.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners, thanks Dave for putting this on for the troops and making it fun. A big thanks to all that donated to the cause!
Vinnie


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

GREAT JOB putting all of this together. Our troops have real friends from this Brotherhood.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Originally Posted by *smelvis*
> 
> Grand prize........Grand Prize Custom Made by our Very Own Ed @ WaxingMoon Woodworking
> Winner = 14 . dajones


No.

Freakin.

*WAY!*

Nofreakinway!

I just this moment got back from camping (to find that Boston's Quabbin aquaduct blew up so all water is contaminated so all towns are in disarray yadda yadda yadda). Logged in to email; msg from Puff; visitor message something like "nice going in the raffle."

Now. THIS :faint:

Must. process.
Back. later.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I keep re-reading, looking for the joke.

Please first add my thanks and admiration to Smelvis and the contributors and the crew for putting this long-haul venture together. I know intellectually (and will remember, emotionally--eventually) that this really IS all about the troops

but

NO FREAKIN' WAY!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

dajones said:


> I keep re-reading, looking for the joke.
> 
> Please first add my thanks and admiration to Smelvis and the contributors and the crew for putting this long-haul venture together. I know intellectually (and will remember, emotionally--eventually) that this really IS all about the troops
> 
> ...


Congrats. If you don't take pictures I will come hunt you down personally. With my DSLR and tripod in hand.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Sorry; still having trouble believing...

For an ironic (prescient?) trip down mem'ry lane -- AND an interesting record of how this whole raffle thingy moved from conception to execution -- check this: 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops-charitable/264298-humidor-troops-raffle.html

"Air-BORNE, brother!"

One thing I *kinow* I want is AUTOGRAPHS... Ya: Dave 'n Ron 'n ANYONE ELSE involved in these shenanigans! Where? I dunno.... shelves?

.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

dajones said:


> Sorry; still having trouble believing...
> 
> For an ironic (prescient?) trip down mem'ry lane -- AND an interesting record of how this whole raffle thingy moved from conception to execution -- check this:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops-charitable/264298-humidor-troops-raffle.html
> ...


Congrats on the big win! You deserve it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry guy's may be a day or so before I get stuff boxed up, I was up all night and woke up (Just Now) not feeling up to moving around, I have to get back to work schedule as I have a budget meeting with da boss tomorrow early.

Please give me a couple day's and I'll get everything out.

Thanks and Sorry 

Dave


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Dave... you are fine. 

Plus, the Aussie's aren't going to ship for four months anyway.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Dave... you are fine.
> 
> Plus, the Aussie's aren't going to ship for four months anyway.


LMAO. Try tomorrow.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Try tomorrow.:banana::banana::banana:


I assume you mean today. Scott was bragging about how you are all ahead of us and everything.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I assume you mean today. Scott was bragging about how you are all ahead of us and everything.


I'll ask the winner Kym, whether he wants me to post them today, tomorrow or yesterday.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello Miss March 2010 ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Hello Miss March 2010 ...


Somebody had to do it sooner or later. I resisted but I knew it was only time before someone said it. LOL. She does have a nice tray though.:tongue1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay all done except a couple to hand out in person and one I'm holding for Warren.

Eric will get on the bead tray's and ash tray's if he hasn't already?

Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*woohoo!!!!!!*

:woohoo:

.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Somebody had to do it sooner or later. I resisted but I knew it was only time before someone said it. LOL. She does have a nice tray though.:tongue1:


I'd have been able to resist had there not been a barely visible little skirt and the promise of either a garter or thigh-highs! LOLOL ound:

Dave ... I hope they give you free drinks or something at your local post office. You must single handedly account for half of their business.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually they gave him his own Official Postal Service Coffee Mug:nod:

And they always bring him a fresh Cupper when he shows up :cf:hc


.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

LC644747433US Australia
CP458779400US Sweden
0309 3220 0000 3193 2555
0309 3220 0000 3193 2593
0309 3220 0000 3193 2616
0309 3220 0000 3193 2609
0309 3220 0000 3193 2586
0309 3220 0000 3193 2579
0309 3220 0000 3193 2562
0309 3220 0000 3193 2548
0309 3220 0000 3193 5020
0309 3220 0000 3193 2531

:mod: :mod: :mod: :mod:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Oh. BOY!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Yipee,, Thanks for all the work guys


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Bonus Vivo Raffle Prize. My end of the prize on its way to Loco. Enjoy Mate!


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Last two except the bead trays and ash tray's, Eric say's by the end of the week, Thanks Again

0309 3220 0000 3193 4085
0309 0330 0001 3153 6824


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Got my Raffle entry bomb in today !!

Thanks for the fine smokes Dave and Ron !!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I received a package today from Ron & Dave for the raffle entries. There are some fine smokes in here, several I have not tried before especially the Anejo and the Pre Embargo...awesome stuff guys!










Sorry about the bad pic...

Thank you both so much! And thank you both for your hard work and generosity in making the raffles so fun and successful! You guys are both great BOTL!
.
.
.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I too was brutalized today by The Dynamic Duo! 

Look at what they did to me;.............._*LOOOOK___!!!!!*_



















I ask you....... Is this reasonable?..... Is it Gentlemanly? :ask:

*
No it is not!!!*

They have _PULVERIZED_ Me!!!!!

WhythereShouldBeaLawItellYa! :rant:

Now I gotta find a comfy chair, sit myself down and enjoy one of these beauties! (repeat again _and _again!)
How am I gonna get anything done?!!!?!?!?!!?!!?!!

Plus they nailed me with a killa flashlight!!!!! 
There goes my excuse for not looking for the stuff I dropped behind the couch!! 
Now I'm gonna strain a nut trying to reach that lighter I lost a while back..... What is it with you guys? :dunno: You _tryin_ to take me out of action permanently?!?!?!!?!?!:kicknuts::moony::laser::spank:

Thanks a lot Guys!!!! :biggrin: You sure know how to spoil a Fish! :nod:

_Dafiddla_

.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I too received my raffle winnings and my dave/ron bomb. Absolutely mind blowing generosity!!! I could never have anticipated such kindness! 

I'm hoping to take pics and post them before heading off to work on Saturday.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

I received my winnings today, plus a la aurora ruby tubo! Thanks Ron and Dave


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Dave!
Thanks Ron!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooooo that's a nice____!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!


.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Bonus Vivo Raffle Prize. My end of the prize on its way to Loco. Enjoy Mate!
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


:banana::banana::banana:
My Half is in the mail!!!

Enjoy Kymbo


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> My Half is in the mail!!!
> 
> Enjoy Kymbo


Your Half? Thats Your Half, My Half and two other halves as well! You also purchased a domestic Express Post Satchel, wonder where thats going. Look out everyone, these are motherload bombs by the weights on the docket!:kicknuts:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Your Half? Thats Your Half, My Half and two other halves as well! You also purchased a domestic Express Post Satchel, wonder where thats going. Look out everyone, these are motherload bombs by the weights on the docket!:kicknuts:


Alright there was a couple of random bombs on the same docket. I got lazy and didn't hide the others.:behindsofa:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

That _can't_ be good news for any Homesteaders! :nono:

*Dive Captain! Dive___!!!!*

.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

swingerofbirches said:


> I too received my raffle winnings and my dave/ron bomb. Absolutely mind blowing generosity!!! I could never have anticipated such kindness!
> 
> I'm hoping to take pics and post them before heading off to work on Saturday.


Lets see those pics already!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

CaptainJeebes said:


> Lets see those pics already!


Come on, when are you going to get them up.:faint::faint:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

* Processed through Sort Facility, May 09, 2010, 10:41 pm, SPRINGFIELD, MA 01152
* Processed through Sort Facility, May 05, 2010, 3:31 am, FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003
* Acceptance, May 04, 2010, 10:31 am, BELLEVUE, WA 98004

???

Springfield.... MA?? Hmmm.....


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

CaptainJeebes said:


> Lets see those pics already!


Coming soon to a raffle thread near you!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Coming soon to a raffle thread near you!


I love it Charlie!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

dajones said:


> * Processed through Sort Facility, May 09, 2010, 10:41 pm, SPRINGFIELD, MA 01152
> * Processed through Sort Facility, May 05, 2010, 3:31 am, FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003
> * Acceptance, *May 04*, 2010, *10:31 am*, BELLEVUE, WA 98004
> 
> ??? Springfield.... MA?? Hmmm.....


 Arrival at Post Office, May 10, 2010, 5.24 am, BOSTON, MA 02205

*Ooh! Ooh! Ooh!*

Oh no! I have begun humming Carly Simon's "An-ti-ci-pay-yay-shun: it's makin' me waaaaayt"

[ed. note: contrast USPS performance in THIS instance with that of VERY nearby Metheun:

* Delivered, *May 06*, 2010, 3.13 pm, METHUEN, MA 01844
* Sorting Complete, May 06, 2010, 9.30 am, LAWRENCE, MA 01840
* Arrival at Post Office, May 06, 2010, 5.23 am, LAWRENCE, MA 01840
* Processed through Sort Facility, May 06, 2010, 1.23 am, BOSTON, MA 02205
* Processed through Sort Facility, May 04, 2010, 6.36 pm, KENT, WA 98032
* Acceptance, *May 04*, 2010, *10.37* am, BELLEVUE, WA 98004

Two days versus a week -- assuming that today's update eventually includes the "out for delivery" notice. *Weird*!]


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

dajones said:


> Arrival at Post Office, May 10, 2010, 5.24 am, BOSTON, MA 02205
> 
> Ooh! Ooh! Ooh!


Post pics asap! :hungry:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

When's the next one! haha. just kididng. 
Great job Dave and all those who donated and helped out. I know at least for myself, sometimes I want to do things, like show some appreciation for our armed servicemen/women, but it's hard to take that first step so opportunities put forward like this are great because it makes it easy for us to so. I know, however, that means a lot of work on your end Dave and we really appreciate it.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Ha! Beat the mailman -- caught him coming in the door.

Forgive the lousy pics: you'd think that RIM woulda sprung for a better (or even decent) camera for the BlackBerry!

Woot!

Thank you Dave & Ron!

(And no worries: someone is busily creating an humidific, all terrific, most patriotic interior shelving marvel for a soon-enough-to-be revealed Puff humidor!)


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

dajones said:


> Ha! Beat the mailman -- caught him coming in the door.
> 
> Forgive the lousy pics: you'd think that RIM woulda sprung for a better (or even decent) camera for the BlackBerry!
> 
> ...


Very nice! One of those things that you hate to smoke and break it up. Enjoy!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

As promised ... here are pics! I had to use my crappy camera phone (as per usual) ... I'll try to get better pics as well as the contents of the Journey to Chateau de la Fuente box for you all soon ... 

For those of you wondering ... the "Journey to Chateau De La Fuente" gift set contains the following:
1 - 2004 Fuente Fuente Forbidden X Toro
2 - 2005 Fuente Fuente OpusX Scorpio
1 - 2006 Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario Double Robusto

The white box contains 10 Tatuaje La Riqueza Churchills and the box is signed "Thanks for supporting the troops. Pete Johnson"










Here is my Dave/Ron bomb ... my first Anejo!!!  So many nice cigars ... I'm going to have to get smoking!










Also not pictured is a flashlight ... probably the brightest flashlight ever built. I nearly blinded my wife with it! LOL

Dave and Ron are rediculously generous guys ... they're a credit to their hobby!!! They have single handedly accounted for the nicest cigars that I own!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I arrived home from work today all beat down mentally and physically, but when I walked 
through the door and saw a brown box with Australia posting on it all the pain and suffering was instantly forgotten !

So see for yourself the cause of my exuberance !

The Tashaz part of the s_vivo & Tashaz raffle bonus !



















My sincerest thanks Warren for this incredible smokes and the Aussie swag !!!! :hail:

(I guess Warren figured I needed a new set of balls, since he's busting mine so much !! )


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> (I guess Warren figured I needed a new set of balls, since he's busting mine so much !! )


HAAHAHHahahahahahahahhaahahahah..........*wiping tear from eye*........*Warren gave you blue balls??!!! *Bahhhahahahahha.......Nice one Warren.........
Awesome selection mate, enjoy the smokes Kym!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Best set of blue balls I've ever had ! :kicknuts:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Best set of blue balls I've ever had ! :kicknuts:


O' course they'z blue -- he CERTAINLY didn't give you the shaft, though some of those sticks are major wowzers!:jaw:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

dajones said:


> O' course they'z blue -- he CERTAINLY didn't give you the shaft, though some of those sticks are major wowzers!:jaw:


Kym those bad boys look yummy!! Humm so gooddd!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Kym and WTG Warren that's a bomb!! :lock1:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Wow! Big kudos ("major props?") out to cubicdissection! Check the pics, but I doubt they do justice to the intricate workmanship there displayed. Note the bevels, note the delicately indented flooring on the underside, the near seamless-appearing construction (it's *tight* in other words).

And the _weight_! This thing is **heavy**

I really am impressed with the workmanship--and quite pleased (and a lil bit guilty-feelin') over the fine winnings. May have to have some sorta "share the wealth" contest...


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Now that look really cool Bro! :nod:


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice winnings everyone!
Nice blue balls Kym...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just got a note from LTC Brian Petit the brother of Keven who we have sent a lot of boxes to, Anyway Brian commands a couple hundred special force guy's and are in the thick of it. Thought you would like to see it.

This is why we try to help!! :usa2:

Thanks

Dave


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of the raffle stuff ... sorry for the lack of quality ... camera phone pics ...

Tatuaje La Riquezas




























The "Journey to Chateau De La Futene" Gift Pack




























Absolutely amazing stuff ... it's humbling ...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

More raffle swag !!!

First off, a big thank you to cubicdissection for his donations to the raffle !!

Heres my winnings from him, 4- very nice custom bead holders !










Second, s_vivo's end of the raffle bomb, given by the Aussie tag team of s_vivo & Tashaz !!
(I've still not recovered from the beat down that Warren handed me and today another kick to the blue balls courtesy of Scott, using these gorgeous vitolas to deliver the knock-out punch !
(Thanks Scott, As these cigars mean much more to me than being fabulous smokes !!)










But wait, I think there was a underlying reason for this overwhelming generosity, also packed in with the cigars where two suspicious package's, thanks to my Double Nought training I quickly contained this package's as they stated to be Vegemite's !










Now I'm not sure just what a Vegemite is but I'm thinking they must be related to the Sand-groper and bound to have been meant to wreak havoc upon our countryside until it looks like there native home ! !










( Good thing the buggers didn't hatch before I got to them, as the larvae stage looks like some brown goo that can only be described as want you would see in the head after a bought with the Green Apple quick-step !!)

As I was told today is Poet's day down-under, closing this post with this seems only fitting !

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscles
I said, " Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

"Do you come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't eat the vegemite if you didn't grow up in aussieland!!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

OoooOOOooooooh.... I heard a rumor that the Puff(tm) Super-humi is nearing completion...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dajones said:


> OoooOOOooooooh.... I heard a rumor that the Puff(tm) Super-humi is nearing completion...


Are ya ready for it :smoke2: :crazy:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Enjoy em Kym and I also heard vegemite has been banned in the states so I thought I better smuggle some over to y'all.

Also Dave all of my raffle swag has arrived, I'm travelling at the moment but should haave some photos up by the weekend. Those Tambo Super Robustos look awesome!!!! Thanks Bob, Dave and Ron for all the swag!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Kym Humm, all of that shit looks good to go Bro!! enjoy your smoke Sir!!:smoke2:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Are ya ready for it :smoke2: :crazy:


nope, not in any way.

I was going to make a joke about sponging it down to season it faster, but I can't even bring myself to do _that_.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

I received my dave/ron bomb a few days ago... speechless...


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

HOORAY! Hooray for Waxing Moon and Smelvis and the Troops! Hooray!

Now, check out the Share the Wealth Contest for youse NOOOOOOBS!

(BTW: I had no idea that the decorations were laser-etched into the wood: AWESOME!)

This piece is really just plain overwehlming...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's beautiful David now fill er up 

Thanks Ed and everyone and congrats David!! Thanks for your service!!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*OH ya!!

That's a beautiful Thang!!!!*

Congratulations again Sir!

.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

awesome! that's a great looking humi! bet it'll look twice as good when its full of sticks!


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Heh: I'm darn near paralyzed! Gotta season it right an all that... (Hmmm.... beads?)

Also: I don't think the pics truly capture the SIZE of this thing! (And y'all shoulda seen the box it came in--talk about mucho packing material, yikes!). It's. really. big. Ppl keep walking by my door and doing one of those back-up maneuvers: "Dood! What the h-ll is THAT?!" Major eye-catcher.

And when you open the lid, the cedar smell is fab-u-lous.

BTW: please send out good thoughts/wishes/prayers to WaxingMoon, whose life is a bit upended at this time! Yes, yes: we all know it'll turn out right, but the getting there has him all over the place!

Now I gotta figger out, as y'all suggest, how to "fill 'er up!"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Use it in good health!:nod:


----------

